# 24h von Duisburg 2011 : ANMELDESTART AM 02.10.2010



## skyder (24. September 2010)

Der Anmeldestart zu den MountainBIKE 24h der Stadtwerke Duisburg wurde auf Samstag 02. Oktober ab 09.00 Uhr vorverlegt. Hintergrund sind die Herbstferien vom 09.-23.10. in NRW. 

Damit reagieren wir auf die zahlreichen Anfragen von Teilnehmern, die sich zum zunächst angedachten Zeitpunkt noch im Urlaub befinden. Da alle verfügbaren Startplätze im letzten Jahr schon nach 30 Min. ausverkauft waren und teilweise die Server aufgrund des Traffics in die Knie gezwungen wurden, haben wir für 2011 einen Anmeldezeitplan erstellt, wann - sich welche Kategorie - für das Rennen anmelden kann. Näheres dazu auf der Eventseite www.24h-duisburg.de  in der Rubrik Eventinfos unter Ausschreibung.

Gruß
skyder


----------



## RoniK (24. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

450 Team´s???Waren das dieses Jahr genau so viele?
Ich meine mich erinnern zu können das 2007 gesagt wurde ca. 370 Team´s
seien das Limit für diese Strecke. ( da war sie noch 1km länger)

Gruß
Ronik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (25. September 2010)

Zitat
. Erstmalig mussten wir auch die Startgebühren geringfügig erhöhen; um den gestiegenen Kosten (Müllentsorgung)und Anforderungen (Sicherheit) des Events gerecht zu werden. Wir bitte um Verständnis. Zitat ende

das stimmt aber so auch nicht ganz seit 2008 fahren wir dort mit und es wurde jedes Jahr teurer immer so im schnitt 10 Euro pro Fahrer ist allso auch nichts neues.


----------



## sinusitis (25. September 2010)

109  sind ein ganz schöner Stiefel für 24 Stunden Radeln.


----------



## Deleted52588 (25. September 2010)

bin schon 5 mal dort gestartet, es wurde jedes Jahr teurer, doch das für nächstes Jahr finde ich unverschämt . Werde mir andere Veranstalter suchen und finden, nur Duisburg wird aus meiner Terminliste gestrichen.


----------



## manuel e. (25. September 2010)

Hy!!
Finde das Ganze auch ganz schön saftig mit den Preisen. Hat sich eine Veranstaltung erst einmal einen Ruf gemacht, spielt Geld - so wie es scheint kaum eine Rolle. 

So der Zufall will, bis Duisburg 2011.  

Gruss Manuel.


----------



## scotty33 (25. September 2010)

skyder schrieb:


> Der Anmeldestart zu den MountainBIKE 24h der Stadtwerke Duisburg wurde auf Samstag 02. Oktober ab 09.00 Uhr vorverlegt. Hintergrund sind die Herbstferien vom 09.-23.10. in NRW.
> 
> Damit reagieren wir auf die zahlreichen Anfragen von Teilnehmern, die sich zum zunächst angedachten Zeitpunkt noch im Urlaub befinden. Da alle verfügbaren Startplätze im letzten Jahr schon nach 30 Min. ausverkauft waren und teilweise die Server aufgrund des Traffics in die Knie gezwungen wurden, haben wir für 2011 einen Anmeldezeitplan erstellt, wann - sich welche Kategorie - für das Rennen anmelden kann. Näheres dazu auf der Eventseite www.24h-duisburg.de  in der Rubrik Eventinfos unter Ausschreibung.
> 
> ...



wurden die plätze für die einzelstarter reduziert ?


----------



## gunka (25. September 2010)

Warum wurde die Anmeldung nicht nach hinten verlegt wegen die Ferien, anstatt nach vorne? Ich glaube, Skyder braucht Kohle und erhält ja durch das Startgeld erstmal ein zinsloses!!!! Darlehen.
Mal daran gedacht???


----------



## sv_werder (25. September 2010)

Die Begründungen für die Startgebührenerhöhung sind ja absolut lächerlich. Vermutlich muss die beschi.... Holzkonstruktion noch bezahlt werden. Die sollen mal lieber die fehlenden 4.30h von diesem Jahr nachholen. Bei der Summe überlege ich ernsthaft Duisburg den Rücken zu kehren. Gibt ja noch andere schöne 24h Events.


----------



## apoptygma (25. September 2010)

sv_werder schrieb:


> Die Begründungen für die Startgebührenerhöhung sind ja absolut lächerlich. Vermutlich muss die beschi.... Holzkonstruktion noch bezahlt werden. Die sollen mal lieber die fehlenden 4.30h von diesem Jahr nachholen. Bei der Summe überlege ich ernsthaft Duisburg den Rücken zu kehren. Gibt ja noch andere schöne 24h Events.



Ja, das war schon ein Skandal aus Sicherheitsgründen abzubrechen. Ich kann Dich da voll verstehen. Geht ja mal gar nicht.

Aber find ich gut, das Du ggf. Deinen Startplatz räumst. Das ist sehr großzügig.


----------



## 3radfahrer (26. September 2010)

gunka schrieb:


> Warum wurde die Anmeldung nicht nach hinten verlegt wegen die Ferien, anstatt nach vorne? Ich glaube, Skyder braucht Kohle und erhält ja durch das Startgeld erstmal ein zinsloses!!!! Darlehen.
> Mal daran gedacht???



 Bald ist Weihnachten und Geschenke müssen gekauft werden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 163458 (26. September 2010)

Obwohl Duisburg schon ´ne geile Sache ist, muss ich gestehen, dass mir 109  auch sauer aufstoßen. Wie bereits gesagt wurde. Ist ein Event erst etabliert wird sehr schnell versucht die finanzielle Schmerzgrenze auszuloten. Werde es zumindest in Erwägung ziehen, bei Alternativveranstaltungen zu starten.


----------



## ebay (26. September 2010)

Hier wird der Bogen durch den Veranstalter ganz stark überspannt. 

Ich finde es frech, dass man auf der Skyder Webseite folgendes lesen muss: 

[Zitat der Skyder Webseite]



> Erstmalig mussten wir auch die Startgebühren geringfügig erhöhen.



[Zitat Ende]

Das ist doch total gelogen. Wir sind schon die ganzen Jahre in Duisburg dabei und die Firma Skyder hat immer wieder die Preise angehoben. 

Damit würde die Firma Skyder nächstes Jahr *205.620 Euro !!!* nur an Startgeld einnehmen. Dazu kommen noch die Gelder für Aussteller, Sponsoren und für das Essen. 

Mal ein paar Gedanken dazu: 

Duisburg darf man nicht mit München verwechseln. In München sind die Kosten in ALLEN Bereichen wesentlich höher! 

Eine Sport Event Firma ist ganz schnell ausgewechselt. Dazu gibt es gerade im Radsport unzählige Beispiele, bei denen die Organisationsfirma von einem auf den anderen Tag ausgewechselt wurde. Es stehen sicher schon genug andere Firmen in den Startlöchern um an zwei Tagen viel Geld zu verdienen. 

Event Firmen bei denen die Profitgier im Vordergrund steht, haben in NRW und ganz besonders in Duisburg einen sehr schlechten Stand. 

Die Strecke wird jedes Jahr kürzer, die Fahrer werden jedes Jahr mehr und das Startgeld wird jedes Jahr höher? Das passt irgendwie nicht! 


Es wird Zeit, dass das Kult Rennen in Duisburg durch einen Radsport Verein ausgerichtet wird, wie alle guten Mountainbike Rennen in Deutschland.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (26. September 2010)

ebay" data-source="post: 7600023"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Duisburg darf man nicht mit München verwechseln. In München sind die Kosten in ALLEN Bereichen wesentlich höher!


Warum?


----------



## eminem7905 (26. September 2010)

weil duisburg ein Loch ist, man müßte eigentlich geld bekommen.


----------



## wogru (26. September 2010)

Irgendwo wurde München erwähnt, dazu muss ich sagen, der Veranstalter vom 24h-Rennen in München nimmt auch 109,- Euro, aber (!!!) ich finde die Verpflegung der Einzelstarter immer noch besser als die Lösung bei Skyder. Also ich setze mich nicht zur Nudelparty in das Zelt, da fehlt mir die Betreuung die aufs Bike aufpasst und außerdem dauert es zu lange. Dazu kommt der fehlende Hunger um 19 Uhr und ein Stück Pizza um Mitternacht in München schmeckt so etwas von geil, das fehlt mir in Duisburg.
Bei 109,- Euro stelle ich jetzt auch einfach mal die Forderung das die Platzverteilung funktioniert und nicht einfach nach dem Prinzip "wer zuerst kommt ...". Ich nehme hier München noch einmal als Beispiel, im Fahrer eingezeichnete Sektoren mit Teamnamen versehen wer wo hin gehört. da kann man 2 Stunden vor dem Start kommen und hat noch seinen Platz ohne wild in der Büsche zu parken. Als wie gesagt, für 109,- Euro sollte man etwas verlangen dürfen !! 
Wennich aber schon Vergleiche mit München anstelle, 30,- Euro in München für den Stromanschluss, in Duisburg habe ich das noch nicht bezahlt !!

@alle die sich über den Preis aufregen: es gibt andere Rennen, man muss ja nicht in Duisburg fahren. Wie ich gehört habe tritt z.B. der MTBvD nicht mehr an.

@ebay: nenn mir einen Veranstalter der keinen "zinslosen" Kredit bekommt. Nebenbei bemerkt, Skyder hat auch Kosten und einige Fremdfirmen haben gerne eine Anzahlung oder Sicherheit !!


----------



## ebay (26. September 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> @ebay: nenn mir einen Veranstalter der keinen "zinslosen" Kredit bekommt. Nebenbei bemerkt, Skyder hat auch Kosten und einige Fremdfirmen haben gerne eine Anzahlung oder Sicherheit !!



Das mit dem "zinlosen Kredit" habe ich nicht aufgeführt. Das war ein anderer User, allerdings gebe ich diesem auch vollkommen Recht. Warum reicht dann nicht eine Anzahlung aus, wenn man sich anmeldet. 

10 Monate mit 205.620 Euro "arbeiten", da springt ganz schön etwas bei raus. 

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen. 109 Euro würden wir vielleicht auch noch bezahlen, wenn man wirklich etwas geboten bekommt. Das war aber in den letzten Jahren in Duisburg nicht der Fall. Eine Strecke für 24 Stunden absperren und eine Zeitnahme aufstellen. Das sind keine Kosten von 205.000 Euro. 

Auch bei dieser Aussage bin ich voll und ganz einer Meinung mit dir und denke mal alle anderen Starter auch.  



wogru schrieb:


> Als wie gesagt, für 109,- Euro sollte man etwas verlangen dürfen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (26. September 2010)

Viele von euch sprechen so als wäre es kein Problem einen Startplatz für die 24h von Duisburg zu ergattern. Das kommt mir ein bisschen komisch vor, da man überall liest wie schnell das Event doch ausgebucht sei.
Mein team wird es am Samstag auch mal probieren ein oder zwei 4er Teamstartplätze zu ergattern. Wie stehen die Chancen? Wer von euch hat es letztes Jahr probiert aber keinen Platz bekommen?


----------



## apoptygma (26. September 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Viele von euch sprechen so als wäre es kein Problem einen Startplatz für die 24h von Duisburg zu ergattern. Das kommt mir ein bisschen komisch vor, da man überall liest wie schnell das Event doch ausgebucht sei.
> Mein team wird es am Samstag auch mal probieren ein oder zwei 4er Teamstartplätze zu ergattern. Wie stehen die Chancen? Wer von euch hat es letztes Jahr probiert aber keinen Platz bekommen?



Ich kann von meiner Seite aus nur sagen, das ich allein es geschafft habe, 3 Teams zu melden  (2er, 4er und 8er)

Und zwar MIT Angabe der einzelnen Namen. Dahingehend find ich die Änderung schonmal gut, das die n.n.´s im Zweifelsfall, wenns in Teams Überhand nimmt, vielleicht rausfliegen.

Dieses Jahr werd ich nur einen 2er melden. Schauen wir mal...


----------



## mistermoo (27. September 2010)

vielleicht will der tolle bürgermeister noch einen zusätzlichen pensionsbonus 

bezüglich verpflegung wäre mit 1 jahr vorlauf sicher mehr drin für den gleichen preis

auch etwas mehr auswahl für die fahrer in einem bereich der nicht hinter der startgasse liegt, wäre sinnig 

allein das vip zelt ist für mich verschwendung, das war im grunde immer leer, genau wie 2008


----------



## sinusitis (27. September 2010)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> weil duisburg ein Loch ist, man müßte eigentlich geld bekommen.



Darum sind wir ja so froh darüber das solche VOLLPFOSTEN wie du aus der Weltstadt Hagen zu uns kommen um unser ramponiertes Image aufbessern.


----------



## runner3 (27. September 2010)

Wie im "Duisburg 2010" Tread schon mitgeteilt, werde ich in Duisburg nicht mehr starten. Und wenn ich jetzt lese das ich 109,-  zahlen soll, damit die "Sponsoren" wieder die besten Plätze bekommen, kann ich nur 
Nachdem ich nun viermal in Duisburg gestartet bin (ja, mir geviel die Kulisse und das Publikum), kann ich mich nun getrost bei anderen Veranstaltungen anmelden. Für 109,- erwarte ich mehr als nur ein Teilnhemer zu sein, der sich in irgendeinen Sektor quetschen muß und noch nichtmals die Chance hat einen guten Platz im Lager zu ergattern, da die Sponsoren ja schon vorher alles belegen durften und auf Lagerwünsche dieses Jahr wohl keine Rücksicht genommen wurde (war damals nicht so) Ich als nicht Sponsor und lediglich nur Ex-Teilnahmegebührzahler wünsche allen und den Sponsoren viel Spaß!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. September 2010)

Ey...alle nur am meckern!

80,- <-> 109,-  Ist der Unterschied für euch wirklich unüberwindbar?
Entweder Ihr wollt da fahren, dann zahlt - oder zahlt nicht und bleibt zuhause.
Rechnet mal den Aufwand aus, den Ihr vorher betreibt!
Zeit, Teile, Klamotten etc. da fallen die Paar  nicht ins Gewicht.

Die Zeltplatzgeschicht ist nervig, hat aber trotzdem jedes Jahr Ihren Reiz - finde ich. Die Veranstaltung fängt am Freitag um 9 Uhr mit Öffnung des Fahrerlagers an. Wer zuerst kommt, campt zuerst.
Wer pfiffig ist, der nimmt 1-2 Tage Urlaub um sich frühzeitig mit der Veranstaltung beschäftigen zu können, zu packen anzureisen und in Ruhe das Zelt aufzustellen, etwas mit den nachbarn zu quatschen und sich zu entspannen 
Das der MTBvD wohl lange vor der Fahrerlageröffnung mit Aufbauen fertig war und das Volk nur die Reste bekam ist halt so [PUNKT].

Das die Strecke nicht der Hammer ist, was MTB-typische Herausforderungen betrifft weiß auch jeder vorher.

Duisburg ist das 24h Rennen vor, zu und nach dem am meisten gejammert wird 
ekelig


----------



## Deleted 163458 (28. September 2010)

@ roudy 

Unüberwindbar sicher nicht. Sicherlich sind 20  mehr oder weniger pro Saison für den Einzelnen egal. Aber schonmal 20  mit 1800 Fahrern multipliziert???

Und irgendwann gerät das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis aus dem Gleichgewicht.Wie die Meinung doch recht vieler User zeigt, ist die Schmerzgrenze erreicht, wenn nicht gar überschritten.


----------



## wogru (28. September 2010)

@roudy:
es soll ja Leute geben die in den Sommerferien keinen Urlaub bekommen da die Kollegen mit schulpflichtigen Kindern Vorrang haben !!

Mir geht es nicht um 20 Euro mehr oder weniger. Wenn ich mehr bezahlen soll, verlange ich natürlich auch mehr für mein Geld, z.B. die Belegung des Fahrerlagers könnte koordinierter ablaufen. Man spuckt große Töne das Einzelstarter im Fahrerlager einen Platz an der Strecken bekommen sollen und dann steht man ziemlich weit weg weil an der Strecke Gruppen stehen die mehrere Teams am Start haben. 
Die Verpflegung für die Einzelstarter könnte auch besser sein. In der Regel versuche ich durchzufahren, da finde ich es besser wenn ich an der Verpflegung mal schnell einen Teller Nudeln bekomme oder mitten in der Nacht ein Stück Pizza oder ähnlichen ohne die Strecke verlassen zu müssen. Wenn ich während der Nahrungsaufnahme dann auch noch auf einer Bank sitzen könnte ... das wäre auch nicht schlecht.
Ich möchte hier die Veranstaltung nicht schlecht machen, es ist immer ein super Event und es macht Spaß dabei zu sein. Aber man verlangt mit der Zeit auch mehr, erst recht wenn sich die Preise erhöhen.


----------



## wowaki (28. September 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Man spuckt große Töne das Einzelstarter im Fahrerlager einen Platz an der Strecken bekommen sollen ...



Eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Skyder hat für die Einzelstarter in Lofer einen eigenen Bereich ausgewiesen. Dies wäre doch eine Anregung an Skyder, in Duisburg gleich zu verfahren. 

In München ist es aber auch jedes Jahr ein Problem. Auch da zählt: wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst und die Teams machen sich direkt an der Strecke breit. In München muss man auch mit Campöffnung da sein, um die Chance zu haben, mit dem Camper (Coubertainplatz) direkt an der Strecke einen Platz zu ergattern. Auch da sollte der Veranstalter ein wenig nachbessern.


----------



## wogru (28. September 2010)

wowaki schrieb:


> ...
> In München ist es aber auch jedes Jahr ein Problem. Auch da zählt: wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst und die Teams machen sich direkt an der Strecke breit. In München muss man auch mit Campöffnung da sein, um die Chance zu haben, mit dem Camper (Coubertainplatz) direkt an der Strecke einen Platz zu ergattern. Auch da sollte der Veranstalter ein wenig nachbessern.


Coubertainplatz und am SChwimmbad ist es in München wirklich ein Problem, aber im Stadion waren schön Parzellen abgesteckt und diese Mit Startnr. / Teamname versehen, geliches gilt für die EventArena, dort waren auch die Bereiche markiert und keiner hat mehr oder eine anderen Platz genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md-hammer (28. September 2010)

runner3 schrieb:


> Wie im "Duisburg 2010" Tread schon mitgeteilt, werde ich in Duisburg nicht mehr starten. Und wenn ich jetzt lese das ich 109,-  zahlen soll, damit die "Sponsoren" wieder die besten Plätze bekommen, kann ich nur
> Nachdem ich nun viermal in Duisburg gestartet bin (ja, mir geviel die Kulisse und das Publikum), kann ich mich nun getrost bei anderen Veranstaltungen anmelden. Für 109,- erwarte ich mehr als nur ein Teilnhemer zu sein, der sich in irgendeinen Sektor quetschen muß und noch nichtmals die Chance hat einen guten Platz im Lager zu ergattern, da die Sponsoren ja schon vorher alles belegen durften und auf Lagerwünsche dieses Jahr wohl keine Rücksicht genommen wurde (war damals nicht so) Ich als nicht Sponsor und lediglich nur Ex-Teilnahmegebührzahler wünsche allen und den Sponsoren viel Spaß!



In deinem Beitrag werden vier mal die Sponsoren genannt. Drei mal davon im negativen Sinne. Wenn du einen guten Stellplatz bekommen möchtest dann hau mal das 367fache des Startgeldes aus deiner Portokasse raus.
Ich habe dir auch schon in diesem Jahr geschrieben, das man froh sein sollte wenn irgendwelche Firmen noch in den MTB Sport investieren. Auch wenn es sich vielleicht sch...e anhört aber gewisse Privilegien sollte man den Geldgebern schon einräumen. Bei den Bayern steht der AUDI Mitarbeiter auch nicht in der Fankurve. Was keine Abwertung für die Stehplatzfans sein soll.
Aber ganz so schlimm kann es nicht gewesen sein, sonst wärst du nicht vier mal in Duisburg gestartet. Denn die letzten Jahre waren wir auch schon als Hauptsponsor dabei auch wenn das Rennen den Titel" FOCUS 24 Stunden von Duisburg" hatte standen wir immer an der Strecke. Wieso haben wir in den vergangenen Jahren denn keine Postings von dir bekommen???????????????
Finde es nur Schade wenn solch ein Event schlecht geredet wird.
Ob es an den Preisen liegt oder an den fiesen SPONSOREN die alle Leute mit Strom und Wasser versorgen. Würde mir gerne mal dein Geschrei anhören wenn dein Babyphon mangels Strom nicht funktionieren würde.

Deshalb gebe ich dir auch den Rat, bring dein Geld ruhig woanders hin und erspare uns deine negativen Postings.
Wenn du es dir doch noch überlegst zu starten, dann können wir das ja vor unserem offenen Kamin in unserem SPONSORENFAHRERLAGER bei einem 
leckeren Pilsken besprechen.
Gib dich zu erkennen und die Einladung steht.
Gruß Sponsorenmicha


----------



## gunka (28. September 2010)

Gibt es zum zinsloses Darlehn auch noch Sponsorngelder???mDas ist ja die reine Gier von skyder!!!


----------



## gunka (28. September 2010)

Mir fellt grad ein: ist Gier nicht eine der 7 Todsünden??


----------



## apoptygma (29. September 2010)

gunka schrieb:


> Mir fellt grad ein: ist Gier nicht eine der 7 Todsünden??



Habsucht ist das.

Und zu dem Kollegen Stadtwerke habe ich bereits in diesem Jahr meinen Senf abgegeben.


----------



## wogru (29. September 2010)

gunka schrieb:


> Mir fellt grad ein: ist Gier nicht eine der 7 Todsünden??



Dumme Kommentare ins Forum stellen ist eine der neuen Todsünden !!

Nenn mir eine Rennveranstaltung im Hobbybereich bei der du erst am Tag des Rennens dein Startgeld bezahlst !! Jetzt komm mir nicht mit einem Kirmeslauf bei dir um die Ecke, KölnMarathon, BerlinMarathon, Radrennen "Rund um Köln", die Cyclassics in Hamburg, Ironbike in Ischgl, die 24h-Rennen in München,Nürburgring, Davos, Finale, Rom, usw. oder der GrischaTrailRide um nur ein paar Beispiele zu nennen, bei allen wird die Startgebühr vorher fällig. Da sind die Veranstalter alle gleich !!


----------



## gunka (29. September 2010)

Dumme Kommentare ins Forum stellen ist eine der neuen Todsünden !!

Ach!?

Nenn mir eine Rennveranstaltung im Hobbybereich bei der du erst am Tag  des Rennens dein Startgeld bezahlst !! Jetzt komm mir nicht mit einem  Kirmeslauf bei dir um die Ecke, KölnMarathon, BerlinMarathon, Radrennen  "Rund um Köln", die Cyclassics in Hamburg, Ironbike in Ischgl, die  24h-Rennen in München,Nürburgring, Davos, Finale, Rom, usw. oder der  GrischaTrailRide um nur ein paar Beispiele zu nennen, bei allen wird die  Startgebühr vorher fällig. Da sind die Veranstalter alle gleich !!

Ich weis nur eins: 11 Monate zinsloses Darlehn, das gibts bei den anderen aber nicht.
Avaritia!


----------



## mistermoo (29. September 2010)

Kritik ist sicherlich erlaubt!

Wenn es 3-4 Monate vorher wären, na dann ok, aber so ist das schon berechtigt zu fragen warum und wofür das Geld so früh überwiesen werden muss.

Zudem wenn es 2011 wieder nen grünes T-Shirt gibt, dann fackel ich das ab, vermutlich nicht nur ich. Das wären dann 3x billige T-Shirts in der gleichen Farbe hintereinander.

Bei der Preisanhebung sollte ein wirklich gutes Trikot rausspringen, was in der Menge zu produzieren ja nicht wirklich teuer ist.

Andere bekommen das auch hin bzw. gabs das früher schon bei eindeutig günstigeren Zusammenkünften.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (29. September 2010)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Kritik ist sicherlich erlaubt!
> 
> Wenn es 3-4 Monate vorher wären, na dann ok, aber so ist das schon berechtigt zu fragen warum und wofür das Geld so früh überwiesen werden muss.
> 
> ...


----------



## wogru (29. September 2010)

Habe mich jetzt mal näher mit dem nenngeld beschäftigt:
109  für den Einzelstarter
109  pro Kopf in 2er-Team
107,25  pro Kopf im 4er-Team
aber !!!
nur 94  pro Kopf im 8er-Team.
Wenn die Müllkosten gestiegen sind und man für mehr Sicherheit sorgen muss stellt sich mir nun doch die Frage wer "günstiger" ist. Ein Einzelstarter der die ganze Zeit auf der Strecke ist und außer an der Verpflegungsstelle keinen Müll produziert oder ein 8er-Team, bei dem 7 Leute im Fahrerlager campieren, kochen und diverse Lebensmittel usw. dabei haben und alles (hoffentlich) auf dem Gelände in den Müllcontainern entsorgen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (29. September 2010)

da stimme ich wogru ganz klar zu 

die fragestellung ist auch die richtige

ach gut das wir noch lange zeit haben diesen thread mit leben zu füllen


----------



## r19andre (29. September 2010)

Tach,
in fast allen Belangen muss ich hier zustimmen.
Und trotzdem...

es wird wieder ratz fatz ausgebucht sein. Der Kultfaktor schlechthin für die meisten, im Bevölkerungsreichsten Bundesland.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## dinablo (29. September 2010)

Ich habe mich jetzt lange genug über die dummen Kommentare geärgert.
Hat sich von den Kritikern eigentlich mal jemand gefragt wer die Mitarbeiter von Skyder, die Absperrungen, die Generatoren, die Sanitäter, das Essen, die Platzmiete, die Verwaltungsgebühren, die Strassensperren, die Umsatzsteuer u.s.w. bezahlt ?
Und Skyder ist kein Wohlfahrtsverband sondern ein Unternehmen. Ein Unternehmen sollte in der freien Marktwirtschaft Gewinne erzielen.
Hat sich mal jemand gefragt ob Skyder in der Zeit, in der noch nicht so viele Starter in Duisburg waren Gewinne oder Verluste gemacht hat?
Ich bin bisher immer in Duisburg gewesen und werde wenn ich einen Startplatz bekomme auch 2011 wieder starten.
Und zu den Sponsoren!
Danke, das Ihr diese Veranstaltung unterstützt


----------



## dinablo (29. September 2010)

Ich habe mich jetzt lange genug über die dummen Kommentare geärgert.
Hat sich von den Kritikern eigentlich mal jemand gefragt wer die Mitarbeiter von Skyder, die Absperrungen, die Generatoren, die Sanitäter, das Essen, die Platzmiete, die Verwaltungsgebühren, die Strassensperren, die Umsatzsteuer u.s.w. bezahlt ?
Und Skyder ist kein Wohlfahrtsverband sondern ein Unternehmen. Ein Unternehmen sollte in der freien Marktwirtschaft Gewinne erzielen.
Hat sich mal jemand gefragt ob Skyder in der Zeit, in der noch nicht so viele Starter in Duisburg waren Gewinne oder Verluste gemacht hat?
Ich bin bisher immer in Duisburg gewesen und werde wenn ich einen Startplatz bekomme auch 2011 wieder starten.
Und zu den Sponsoren!
Danke, das Ihr diese Veranstaltung unterstützt


----------



## gunka (29. September 2010)

dinablo schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt lange genug über die dummen Kommentare geärgert.
> Hat sich von den Kritikern eigentlich mal jemand gefragt wer die Mitarbeiter von Skyder, die Absperrungen, die Generatoren, die Sanitäter, das Essen, die Platzmiete, die Verwaltungsgebühren, die Strassensperren, die Umsatzsteuer u.s.w. bezahlt ?
> Und Skyder ist kein Wohlfahrtsverband sondern ein Unternehmen. Ein Unternehmen sollte in der freien Marktwirtschaft Gewinne erzielen.
> Hat sich mal jemand gefragt ob Skyder in der Zeit, in der noch nicht so viele Starter in Duisburg waren Gewinne oder Verluste gemacht hat?
> ...



Ich sage nur eins: zinsloses Darlehn!!! :kotz:


----------



## ebay (29. September 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 80,-â¬ <-> 109,-â¬  Ist der Unterschied fÃ¼r euch wirklich unÃ¼berwindbar?



FÃ¼r mich sind die Kosten zum GlÃ¼ck nicht unÃ¼berwindbar. Aber ich habe in meinem Bekanntenkreis auch einige FamilienvÃ¤ter, die sich die Kosten von 109 Euro fÃ¼r ein Radrennen schon sehr gut Ã¼berlegen mÃ¼ssen. 

Aussderdem kann ich deinen Vergleich absolut nicht verstehen. Wenn ich im Bike Bereich "viel Geld" ausgebe, dann mache ich das weil ich damit eine sehr gute QualitÃ¤t und einen guten Service kaufe. Wenn ich fÃ¼r ein Rennen viel Geld ausgebe, dann verlange ich auch eine gute QualitÃ¤t und einen guten Service. Den habe ich bei dem 24 h Rennen in Duisburg in den letzten Jahren leider immer mehr vermisst. 

Ein gutes Bike Event ist eben mehr als eine Strecke absperren und eine Zeitnahme aufbauen. 

Das billige grÃ¼ne Stadtwerke T-Shirt im Wert von 0,79 Euro in der Massenproduktion mÃ¶chte ich gar nicht erst erwÃ¤hnen. 




dinablo schrieb:


> Hat sich von den Kritikern eigentlich mal jemand gefragt wer die Mitarbeiter von Skyder, die Absperrungen, die Generatoren, die SanitÃ¤ter, das Essen, die Platzmiete, die VerwaltungsgebÃ¼hren, die Strassensperren, die Umsatzsteuer u.s.w. bezahlt ?



SchÃ¶n das Du das Thema ansprichst. Da sich um das Duisburger 24 h Rennen jetzt einige Leute Gedanken machen, wie man das Rennen in den nÃ¤chsten Jahren ohne den derzeitigen Veranstalter verbessern kann, haben wir ein paar Infos dazu eingeholt. 

Ein paar Punkte dazu: 

Mitarbeiter von Skyder? Was meint ihr was das fÃ¼r eine Firma ist? Da gibt es keine festen Mitarbeiter. Das scheint alles von Zuhause zu laufen, ohne Angestellte. Bei 205.000 (205 TAUSEND) Euro Startgeld kann man auch mal zwei Tage lang ein paar Leute bezahlen. 

Die Streckenposten kommen von einem gemeinnÃ¼tzigen Verein. Da dieser Verein auch andere Radsport Veranstaltungen in der Region betreut war es sehr einfach zu erfahren wie hoch dort die Kosten sind. Die armen Leute die dort an der Strecke stehen bekommen eine minimale AufwandsentschÃ¤digung. 

Absperrungen? Die paar Gitter die dort verwendet wurden verursachen minimale Kosten. Selbst bei einem groÃen StraÃenrennen wo jeder Meter abgesperrt wird, sind die Kosten fÃ¼r die Gitter nicht besonders hoch. 

Die Generatoren kommen von den Sponsoren. (reimt sich sogar  ) Das wurde hier doch oft genug besprochen. 

Die Kosten fÃ¼r das DRK sind auch gering. Das DRK macht das ganze eher als "Ãbung" und fÃ¼r die "Ãffentlichkeitsarbeit. 

Eine StraÃe zu sperren kostet nach unserer Anfrage bei der Stadt Duisburg keine 20 Euro VerwaltungsgebÃ¼hr. 

Das mit der "Platzmiete" fÃ¼r den Landschaftspark kÃ¶nnen wir selber nicht ganz glauben. Wir warten noch auf eine schriftliche Antwort. Aber auf erste Nachfragen hat man uns mitgeteilt, dass man bei einer guten Veranstaltung mit wirklich positiver "Presse" gar keine GebÃ¼hren fÃ¼r den Park zahlen muss. 

So, jetzt bist Du wieder dran. 


Ich glaube hier werden mir alle Leute in dem Thread Recht geben, wenn ich sage, dass niemand das Rennen schlecht reden mÃ¶chte. Das 24 h MTB Rennen von Duisburg hat sich zu einem Top Event und einer "Kult Veranstaltung" in der MTB Szene entwickelt. Das Problem ist, dass der Veranstalter Sykder das jetzt maÃlos ausnutzt. 

Aber die ersten Signale stehen gut, dass sich das spÃ¤testens 2012 Ã¤ndern wird. 

Schaut einfach mal in andere Foren und vielleicht auch in die Foren von MTB VerbÃ¤nden. Auch dort herscht Ã¼berall die Meinung, dass der Veranstalter Skyder jetzt den Bogen total Ã¼berspannt hat. Wie sich dort genau geÃ¤uÃert wird, mÃ¶chte ich hier gar nicht wiederholen. Sonst wird es noch als Beleidigung dem Veranstalter gegenÃ¼ber aufgefasst.


Dann mÃ¶chte ich noch etwas zu dem Thema "zinsloses Darlehen" schreiben. 
Das Thema mÃ¶chte ich hier nicht Ã¼berbewerten. Es ist richtig das man bei den meisten anderen Veranstaltungen auch die GebÃ¼hren Ã¼ber Monate im vorraus zahlen muss. Aber es fÃ¤llt doch gerade bei diesem Rennen sehr stark auf, dass die Anmeldung immer frÃ¼her stattfindet. Das Rennen war die letzten Jahre immer ausgebucht. Warum muss man sich dann jetzt ganze 10 Monate vor dem Rennen anmelden und auch schon bezahlen? Welche Kosten soll der Veranstalter denn zu dem jetzigen Zeitpunkt schon haben? Richtig, gar keine! Dazu muss ein Unternehmen auch erst investieren. Das ist in der freien Wirtschaft einfach so. WÃ¼rde bei uns in der Firma ein Lieferant uns jetzt eine Rechnung fÃ¼r ein Produkt zusenden und eine sofortige Zahlung zu 100% fordern, obwohl er erst nÃ¤chstes Jahr im August (also in 10 Monaten) liefern mÃ¶chte, dann wÃ¼rden wir ihn auslachen. 

Dann kommt noch eine Sache, die hier im Forum schon Ã¶fter von anderen Usern angemerkt wurde. Es ist schon etwas komisch, dass so ein Event wirklich in 30 Minuten ausgebucht sein soll. Was besonders aufgefallen ist. Direkt nach der Anmeldung standen Namen und Teamnamen in den Listen die bis kurz vor dem Rennen zu 40% ausgetauscht wurden. Das wÃ¼rde bedeuten 40% aller Teams haben sich wieder komplett abgemeldet und sind durch andere Teams ersetzt worden. Ein Schelm wer bÃ¶ses dabei denkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (30. September 2010)

stimme dir in vielen punkten voll zu

was ich einzig als wirklich positiv anmerken muss bei den neuerlichen änderungen seitens skyder sportpromotion für duisburg

das die drüber nachdenken die ganzen anmeldungen mit 1 namen und z.b. 7x n.n vielleicht mal auszumerzen

fand das letztes jahr schon ein unding

wenn wer 10 teams anmelden muss dann sollen sich da gefälligst auch die 10x Xteammitglieder drum kümmern

es war auch auffällig dass gerade große gruppierungen schon wenige minuten nach möglichkeit der eintragung vollständig mit vielen n.n drin standen


*vielleicht kann skyder auch mal langsam stellung beziehen*

wir mögen alle die 24std sause in duisburg doch mit der massiven erhöhung schlägts schon ein wenig auf den magen

was ich für möglich halte, ist dass skyder mit dem vorzeitigen eintreiben der gelder die veranstaltungen die vor duisburg 24std laufen vorfinanziert
duisburg 24std ist ja nicht das einzige event welches von skyder zu bewerkstelligen ist

ist mir jedenfalls aus diversen musik sausen auch so bekannt und wurde bzw. wird noch heute so praktiziert


----------



## Deleted 163458 (30. September 2010)

ebay" data-source="post: 7611785"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier werden mir alle Leute in dem Thread Recht geben, wenn ich sage, dass niemand das Rennen schlecht reden möchte. Das 24 h MTB Rennen von Duisburg hat sich zu einem Top Event und einer "Kult Veranstaltung" in der MTB Szene entwickelt. Das Problem ist, dass der Veranstalter Sykder das jetzt maßlos ausnutzt.


Genau das ist der springende Punkt.


----------



## eminem7905 (30. September 2010)

was ich hier nicht verstehe, das diejenigen die meckern sich so verhalten als ob sie gezwungen wären sich dort anzumelden und die gebühren zu bezahlen. leute es zwingt euch keiner in duisburg zu starte, ihr macht es FREIWILLIG, oder hat skyder euch ne drohmail geschickt, das ist starten müßt???

skyder ist ein unternehmer, er gibt ein angebot unter seinen bedingunen ab, ihr könnt es annehmen, ihr müßt es aber nicht.


----------



## 3radfahrer (30. September 2010)

Hier wird wieder gemeckert ohne Ende. Wartet mal ab. Samstag ist es wieder restlos ausgebucht. Wenn ihr schon nicht zufrieden seid, dann meldet euch doch erst gar nicht an.

Ich werde nicht teilnehmen. Nicht des Preises wegen, sondern aus anderen Gründen. Ich bedauere es trotzdem.

MFG


----------



## exto (30. September 2010)

Also ich persönlich frage mich grad, warum bei dem geballten Wissen, dass hier ja offensichtlich über die betriebswirtschaftliche Seite von Eventorganisationsfirmen herscht, überhaupt noch jemand vor dem Rechner sitzt anstattfieberhaft an der Gründung einer solchen Firma zu arbeiten. 
Anscheinend wäre das ja sowas wie ne Lizenz zum Geld drucken.

Ich bin dann mal unterwegs...


----------



## wogru (30. September 2010)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> was ich hier nicht verstehe, das diejenigen die meckern sich so verhalten als ob sie gezwungen wären sich dort anzumelden und die gebühren zu bezahlen. leute es zwingt euch keiner in duisburg zu starte, ihr macht es FREIWILLIG, oder hat skyder euch ne drohmail geschickt, das ist starten müßt???



Ich habe eine bekommen, ihr nicht 

Mich ärgert im Moment nicht das erhöhte Startgeld, sondern eher das es unterschiedliche Preise gibt. Anscheinend produziert ein Einzelstarter der im Idealfall 24h auf der Strecke ist mehr Müll als ein 8er-Team bei dem 7 Leute im Fahrerlager eine Grillparty feiern !!


----------



## Dumens100 (1. Oktober 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Ich habe eine bekommen, ihr nicht
> 
> Mich ärgert im Moment nicht das erhöhte Startgeld, sondern eher das es unterschiedliche Preise gibt. Anscheinend produziert ein Einzelstarter der im Idealfall 24h auf der Strecke ist mehr Müll als ein 8er-Team bei dem 7 Leute im Fahrerlager eine Grillparty feiern !!



das ist aber auch schon all die Jahre so


----------



## sinusitis (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich lach mich jetzt schon kaputt ab morgen früh um 10.30 wieder die ganzen Motz und Meckerposting zu lesen wie ungerecht doch das ganze Anmeldeverfahren war wenn jemand keinen Startplatz bekommen hat.
Ein Klassiker unter den Beschwerden beim Veranstalter ist folgender:"Wir sind doch schon die ganzen Jahre dabei außerdem sind wir in diesem Jahr unter die besten Hundert gefahren. Da soll der Veranstalter mal die ganzen Neulinge draußen lassen" Ja ne is klar. Bis morgen früh. Ich lach mich jetzt schon schlapp.


----------



## destille (1. Oktober 2010)

Genau so wird es sein, es wird ruck zuck ausgebucht sein!

Aber wir werden nach 4 Starts auch das erste mal nicht melden (wird die Veranstaltung nicht schlechter machen), weil es einfach zu früh ist 4 Leute 10 Monate vor der Veranstaltung unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Es sind Schulferien in NRW und die meisten können jetzt noch nicht mal in der Firma den Urlaub für das nächste Jahr absprechen.
Und 427  vorstrecken für etwas das ich noch nicht planen kann, ist mir alleine dann auch zu viel. Sonst haben wir 4 gebucht und jeder seinen Anteil bezahlt, wenn einer dann nicht konnte haben wir einen Ersatzfahrer gesucht und auch immer gefunden. Aber diesmal passt es leider gar nicht, da auch das melden einfach zu früh ist.

Das Anmelden und Zahlen hat Skyder immer weiter nach vorne verlegt.
Anmeldestart am 1. Februar würde auch  reichen und die bekomen immer noch alle Plätze weg. Da läuft ja bei vielen erst die Planung für den Sommer.
Aber es gibt Leute zu hauf die Skyder das Geld schon früher geben wollen und gedrängelt haben, dass der Anmeldestart nach vorne verlegt wird. Dem Stetan Salscheider kommt das entgegen. Er hat das Geld und damit Planungssicherheit.
Ich kann nicht beurteilen wie viel Geld der vorher schon braucht, dann wäre ich auch Vernastalter geworden, aber es lässt sich mit dem Geld auf dem Konto schon beruhigter arbeiten. 

Ein Frage stelle ich mir immer wieder dabei: was wird aus dem Geld, wenn aus irgendeinem Grund die Veranstaltung im April abgesagt wird.......z. B. wiel man aus Sicherheitgründen in Duisburg keine großen Veranstaltung mit unversehbaren Menschenmengen haben möchte. Das hätte uns dieses Jahr auch passieren können.
Mich stürzt das auch nicht in den finanziellen Ruin, aber ich habe auch kein Geld das ich zum Fenster rauswerfen kann.

Eins noch Nürburgring kostet 250,- für ein 4er Team (Preis 2010 wenn man bis zum 01.04.2010 bezahlt hat).

Ich bin auch nicht gezungen worden 4x in Duisburg zu starten. Es gab aber ganz schnell nicht so nette Mails, wenn du nicht innerhalb einer 1 Woche bezahlt hast. Dann war dein Startplatz weg, egal ob du auf Dienstreise oder im Urlaub warst. Aber das ist nun dank Einzugsermächtigung auch kein Problem mehr......... Aber auch das liegt an Angebot und Nachfrage, und die Nachfrage ist noch immer sehr gut und auf Seiten des Veranstalters.

Grüße Günter


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Oktober 2010)

weiss jemand ob für startplätze gut gezahlt wird?

ich werde dort zwar nicht starten, aber dann nehme ich mir morgen mal die zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 163458 (1. Oktober 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> weiss jemand ob für startplätze gut gezahlt wird?


Ja. Und zwar 109 Euro!


----------



## wowaki (1. Oktober 2010)

Seit neben veranstaltenden Vereinen auch kommerzielle Veranstalter im Mountainbikesport Einzug gehalten haben, gilt eben das Pinzip der freien Marktwirtschaft: Angebot und Nachfrage regeln den Preis. Duisburg ist offensichtlich stark nachgefragt, deshalb ist es für Skyder bei der jetzigen Preispolitik sicherlich kein Problem, die zur Verfügung stehenden Startplätze an den Mann/die Frau zu bringen.

Jeder entscheidet ausschließlich für sich selbst, ob er für eine Teilnahme in Duisburg bereit ist, den geforderten Preis zu zahlen oder nicht. Dem einen ist es wert, dem anderen eben nicht.

Veranstalter, die Probleme haben ihr Starterfeld einigermaßen voll zu bekommen, werden sicherlich eine andere Preispolitik betreiben.

Skyder hat dies nicht nötig. Irgendwie kann ich`s sogar nachvollziehen, zumal Skyder mit seinen Leuten immer einen Topp-Job verrichtet, zumindest bei den Veranstaltungen, an denen ich teilgenommen habe (Lofer, Trans Zollernalb).


----------



## Boono (2. Oktober 2010)

09:02 Alle Plätze wech bei den Einzelfahrern


----------



## Raabi2711 (2. Oktober 2010)

Geschafft Nummer 4


----------



## schmiar (2. Oktober 2010)

Auch geschafft!!!!


----------



## wowaki (2. Oktober 2010)

dto.
Dann bis nächstes Jahr!


----------



## keep_rolling (2. Oktober 2010)

Moins!

... wo gab es denn für die paar Sekunden den Anmelde-Knopf? 
Unter dem Punkt "Anmeldung" auf www.24h-duisburg.de? Oder wo anders versteckt? 

Helmut

P.S.: GEFUNDEN und Bestätigungsemail bekommen!


----------



## Mishima (2. Oktober 2010)

Marche Funbre´

(irgendwie haben sich doch wohl wieder zuviele anmelden wollen)


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Oktober 2010)

ein Aylienz 4er FUN ist auch angemeldet!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toblerone (2. Oktober 2010)

ich steh kurz vorm Herzinfarkt, Stress pur!! Sind mal wieder dabei, 4er männlich Team Certuss! 
Glückwunsch an alle die es geschafft haben oder noch schaffen werden!
see you!


----------



## apoptygma (2. Oktober 2010)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ein Aylienz 4er FUN ist auch angemeldet!!!!!



Hervorragend 

Ich hab mir grad ein todsicheres und zeitsparendes Vorgehen überlegt für den 2er gleich, mal sehen, obs aufgeht ;-)


----------



## KILROY (2. Oktober 2010)

Hey Toblerone,

WIR AUCH 

also dann bis zum nächsten Jahr.

so, jetzt erstmal das Adrenalin-Ventil öffnen.....


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Oktober 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hervorragend
> 
> Ich hab mir grad ein todsicheres und zeitsparendes Vorgehen überlegt für den 2er gleich, mal sehen, obs aufgeht ;-)



strg-c und strg-v, oder was?

wenn man schnell tippen kann gehts unter umständen trotzdem schneller.


----------



## r19andre (2. Oktober 2010)

1 4er schonmal geschafft.
Gleich gehts weiter 

Andre


----------



## apoptygma (2. Oktober 2010)

Im Moment tut sich da allerdings auf der Seite nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (2. Oktober 2010)

@wencke

uhr vom videotext. und kurz davor F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## wogru (2. Oktober 2010)

*WIEDER DABEI !!*


----------



## apoptygma (2. Oktober 2010)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @wencke
> 
> uhr vom videotext. und kurz davor F5 F5 F5 F5




Ja, die sind nen klein wenig vor der Zeit gewesen grad beim 4er.

Na ja, wenns nicht klappt...ich komm schon noch woanders unter wenn, nur Gerol weint dann innen Flieger nach Hause gleich.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Oktober 2010)

der andere 4er ist wohl nicht angemeldet. so wie es in der liste aussieht.


----------



## KILROY (2. Oktober 2010)

Wie aktuell ist denn die Startliste ?
auf der your-Sports site gab es die Anmeldebestätigung, in der Liste ist das Team nicht drin ?

??


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Oktober 2010)

müßte wenn es keine ungreimtheiten gibt drinn sein, da es ja automatisch generiert wird. evtl. wurde der teamname 2 mal vergeben. das denke ich nämlich bei uns auch. bzw. hoffe das der andere 4er mitangemeldet wurde. 

na ja, evtl. werde ich mal auch sicherheitsgründen einen 8er mitanmelden 

ab 17 uhr bei ebay Sofortkauf 1000 euro


----------



## KILROY (2. Oktober 2010)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ab 17 uhr bei ebay Sofortkauf 1000 euro


----------



## apoptygma (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe exakt 14 Sekunden gebraucht


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Oktober 2010)

jo die namen vom 4er waren noch drinn bei der anmeldung wenn man auf das feld bei der 2er anmeldung ging


----------



## md-hammer (2. Oktober 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> *WIEDER DABEI !!*



Bis zum 6/7 August


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (2. Oktober 2010)

ganz entspannt alles eingegeben und..... 

wir sind im 2er dabei, Ziel Top 5,


----------



## r19andre (2. Oktober 2010)

und noch nen 8er.

hat alles geklappt.

viel Spass bei der Vorbereitung

und tüss


----------



## apoptygma (2. Oktober 2010)

Und das dritte Zee Aylienz Team mit dem 4er män steht nun auch drin 

Wo bleibt der 8er??


----------



## Dumens100 (2. Oktober 2010)

na der run auf das Rennen hat wohl nachgelassen 4er und 8er Plätze sind noch zu haben


----------



## scotty33 (2. Oktober 2010)

Leider kein Einzelplatz bekommen. Extra nach Atomuhr gegangen aber 9 Uhr und 45 Sekunden waren zu lang.

Gruß Stefan

www.picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut 

http://scale-stefan.blogspot.com/

 MTB Team Harzblut Goslar

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!
www.prowellhelmets.com/2010/
www.xtensionbike.com


----------



## Bengel73 (2. Oktober 2010)

Die 2 vom Team-ME sind auch wieder dabei und
bereit für die Qualen. 

Viele Grüße vom Bengel


----------



## Domme02 (2. Oktober 2010)

jihaaaaaaa......wir haben 3 4er Teams ergattern können!


----------



## exto (2. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen, ihr Adrenalinjunkies  Irgendwie ist mein rennfreies Jahr 2011 heute morgen um Punkt 09:00h angefangen. 

Ich muss sagen: Seeeehr entspannt


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Oktober 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ihr Adrenalinjunkies  Irgendwie ist mein rennfreies Jahr 2011 heute morgen um Punkt 09:00h angefangen.
> 
> Ich muss sagen: Seeeehr entspannt




  auf facebook würde ich jetzt den "gefällt mir" - button drücken 

ich habe das heute auch sehr entspannt verfolgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wowaki (2. Oktober 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ihr Adrenalinjunkies  Irgendwie ist mein rennfreies Jahr 2011 heute morgen um Punkt 09:00h angefangen.
> 
> Ich muss sagen: Seeeehr entspannt



Hätte mich eigentlich gefreut, Dich in Duisburg zu sehen und habe mich schon gewundert, Deinen Namen nicht in der Starterliste der Solisten zu finden.

Dein Campnachbar aus Lofer


----------



## Toblerone (2. Oktober 2010)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> na der run auf das Rennen hat wohl nachgelassen 4er und 8er Plätze sind noch zu haben



businees news: Skyder in der Krise; noch Startplätze verfügbar.
Droht der Abbruch aufgrund mangelnder Nachfrage?:


----------



## Hoppser (2. Oktober 2010)

Auch wieder dabei, allen eine gute & erfolgreiche Zeit.

Ciao


----------



## sinusitis (2. Oktober 2010)

Bei den Solofahrern kann ich keine Dame finden. Ist schon komisch


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. Oktober 2010)

Keinen Soloplatz ergattern können. 30 Sec waren zu lang. Trotzdem riesigen dank an den Onkel Dinki..  Tja was solls, dann ist es eben so..


----------



## wogru (2. Oktober 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ihr Adrenalinjunkies  Irgendwie ist mein rennfreies Jahr 2011 heute morgen um Punkt 09:00h angefangen.
> 
> Ich muss sagen: Seeeehr entspannt



Och, bei mir war es auch sehr entspannt. Da ich eh heute arbeiten muss war das Anmelden zum Rennen eine schöne Nebenbeschäftigung 



Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Keinen Soloplatz ergattern können. 30 Sec waren zu lang. Trotzdem riesigen dank an den Onkel Dinki..  Tja was solls, dann ist es eben so..


einen Monat verher kommen bestimmt die Gesellen die ihren Startplatz los werden wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlgabi (3. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab meinen Einzelstartplatz dieses Jahr ca. 4 Wochen vor dem Rennen klar gemacht.... es gibt immer jemand, der dann doch nicht kann - genauso halte ich es dieses Jahr. Mal sehen, wozu ich bis dahin Lust habe - 1er oder 4er - irgendetwas findet sich immer 
auf dieses ganze Theater mit der Anmeldung hab ich schon lange keine Lust mehr...

ciao


----------



## Mareskan (3. Oktober 2010)

2er Marathon Team Dünnebacke ist 2011 auch wieder am Start! 

Viele Grüße


----------



## gunka (5. Oktober 2010)

Naaa?.... habt ihr auch alle schon schön geblecht???


----------



## sl720sc (5. Oktober 2010)

ich krieg`s bezahlt,du nicht?


----------



## gunka (5. Oktober 2010)

sl720sc schrieb:


> ich krieg`s bezahlt,du nicht?



brauch ich auch nicht, war jetzt 2x da, das reicht. ist ja bix neues mehr ausser das es immer teurer wird, und dann der abbruch leztes jahr. nee lass ma. spare den schotta lieber für transalp.


----------



## mistermoo (5. Oktober 2010)

was hat das vorzeitige ende denn mit duisburg zu tun?

am besten wärst dann schön in eine rille/loch gefahren und hättest gejammert warum bei den gegenheiten nicht abgebrochen wurde und dich verletzt hättest...

ja es wurde teurer (auch meinem geschmack nach), es bringt nix neues?
was soll ein 24 std rennen neues bringen wenn es im grunde immer am selbigen ort ausgetragen wird?

neue mitstreiter/gegner sind doch auch was


----------



## md-hammer (6. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht gibt es ja doch was neues ! Vielleicht kommen noch ein paar richtig schöne Streckenabschnitte dazu ? Wer weiß. Der Landschaftspark ist riesengroß und gibt noch jede Menge an neuen Strecken her.


----------



## Jäggi (6. Oktober 2010)

Nachdem ich bis vor der Veranstaltung diese Jahr der Meinung war, dass die Treppe unbedingt dazugehört, habe ich hier meine Meinung auch geändert. Die brauche ich nicht (weder in der alten noch in der neuen Form), da die Wartezeit davor nicht in ein Rennen gehört. 
Lieber die Plätze "auf der Strecke" erkämpfen als dass sie einem im Warteschlangenbingo in den Schoß fallen...


----------



## exto (6. Oktober 2010)

Aaaah, wie geil!!! Jetzt geht das wieder los 

Wenn du auf der Strecke deutlich weniger "Plätze erkämpft" hast, als du an der Treppe verloren hast, solltest du deine Zeit lieber in ein Paar Trainingseinheiten investieren, als in das Runterbeten von tumben Parolen.

Aber vielleicht hast du ja auch voll Recht mit deiner Kritik. Lass doch mal deine Startnummer wissen, dann können wir alle ja mal anhand deiner Rundenzeiten den maximal möglichen Zeitverlust in Prozent deiner Rundenzeiten ausrechnen... 

Wenn du allerdings jetzt mit dem verlorenen Platz 128 in der 8er-Wertung um die Ecke kömmst, wird's lustich...


----------



## Jäggi (6. Oktober 2010)

Platz 3 im zweier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keep_rolling (6. Oktober 2010)

exto schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wenn du allerdings jetzt mit dem verlorenen Platz 128 in der 8er-Wertung um die Ecke kömmst, wird's lustich...



Der Jäggi: "Platz drei im Zweier" ...


Ich schrei mich weg!  Der Schuss ging nach hinten los .

Helmut


----------



## mistermoo (6. Oktober 2010)

die treppe oder der bereich davor ist zum essen fassen bzw. trinken und zum smaltalk gedacht 

vielleicht auch zum entschleunigen


----------



## Blackmarry (6. Oktober 2010)

ups...


----------



## exto (6. Oktober 2010)

Na, dann kann's ja so schlimm nicht gewesen sein  

Dann streich ich dich mal aus meiner Liste der langsamen Nörgler und streue Asche auf mein Haupt...

... immerhin war's ja so auch lustig, nur halt auf meine Kosten, dieses Mal.


----------



## apoptygma (7. Oktober 2010)

Jäggi schrieb:


> Nachdem ich bis vor der Veranstaltung diese Jahr der Meinung war, dass die Treppe unbedingt dazugehört, habe ich hier meine Meinung auch geändert. Die brauche ich nicht (weder in der alten noch in der neuen Form), da die Wartezeit davor nicht in ein Rennen gehört.
> Lieber die Plätze "auf der Strecke" erkämpfen als dass sie einem im Warteschlangenbingo in den Schoß fallen...



Ja nu, aber das war Dir aber auch vorher schon bekannt, das es an der Treppe ind er Regel Wartezeiten gibt oder?


----------



## Jäggi (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich beschwere mich ja auch nicht über 2010 sondern denke schon mal an das kommende Jahr - und da kann ich ja schon mal seine Meinung äußern. Das Thema war auch in der Vergangenheit nicht so relevant, da war ich mit Platz 6 schon happy. Aber wenn es jetzt um das Treppchen geht, kommt man in der Treppenschlange schon mal ins grübeln... (Ja ich weiß, alle anderen stehen auch an der Treppe...) Bei den relativ geringen Zeitabständen braucht nur noch ein kleiner Defekt dazuzukommen und schon kann das Warten entscheidend sein. Das mag nur für die vorderen Plätze von Interesse sein, aber wo sonst gibt es ein Rennen, das Runde um Runde in der Warteschlange entschieden werden kann?


----------



## mistermoo (7. Oktober 2010)

wer die ruhe in der schlange hat, hat auch die kraft auf der strecke

hast doch schon bewiesen, also spricht nix gegen die vesperpause


----------



## Jäggi (7. Oktober 2010)

stimmt, nächstes Jahr geht's daher im Vierer ran. Aber auch da haben wir Ambitionen in den einstelligen Platzierungsbereich zu fahren (sag ich jetzt mal so...) und damit stellt sich die Frage erneut.


----------



## exto (7. Oktober 2010)

Mal ehrlich: Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach, gleichen sich Glück und Pech in dieser Hinsicht mit ziemlicher Sicherheit aus. Da gibt's ganz andere Faktoren, die wesentlich größere Rollen spielen. Ich war zum Beispiel dieses Jahr mitten im Fahrplan Richtung Top 10. Da ließen sich sogar zwei Reifenschäden in aufenNder folgenden Runden verschmerzen. Letztendlich war's dann ein taktischer Fehler, in Verbindung mit dem Rennabbruch, der mich nach hinten geworfen hat. So what? Next race, next chance...

Was mich persönlich viel mehr stört, ist die Tatsache, dass man als Einzelfahrer am Top Ten Ende immer wieder in die Gerangel der grade so ambitionierten 2er und 4er Teams gerät. Das ist oft nachts nervig, wenn die Jungs den gelben Sololappen nicht sehen und unbedingt batteln wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boono (9. Oktober 2010)

Durfte von euch schon wer blechen?
Bei mir wurde noch nichts gebucht? o0


----------



## apoptygma (9. Oktober 2010)

Boono schrieb:


> Durfte von euch schon wer blechen?
> Bei mir wurde noch nichts gebucht? o0



Nö, hier ging auch noch nix runter.


----------



## apoptygma (12. Oktober 2010)

Also bei isses Geld runter.


----------



## Olli5 (12. Oktober 2010)

Geld ist runter - 10% Skonto bei Vorkasse wäre gut gewesen. Naja, was solls- ich freu mich drauf!!!!!!!!



PS: Meckern kann ich immer noch- am 06.08.2011 über den Patz oder freuen


----------



## bjanbi (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte schon mehrfach damit geliebäugelt in Duisburg als Einzelfahrer an den Start zu gehen. Dass daraus noch nichts geworden ist, liegt vor allem an dem für mich nicht optimalen Termin (z. Bsp. nur 2 Wochen vor der 24h-WM). Wenn ich jetzt aber höre, dass sich in jeder Runde vor der Treppe Warteschlangen bilden, bin ich ganz froh, dort nicht gefahren zu sein. Ich kann diejenigen, die davon genervt sind nur zu gut verstehen. Die Veranstaltung gibt es doch schon eine ganze Weile. Lernen die Veranstalter nicht dazu, oder ist diese Warte-Vesperschlange sogar gewollt und stellt das besondere der so beliebten Veranstaltung dar? Geht mir hier wirklich nicht darum dumm zu kritisieren, aber ich stelle doch fest, dass auf einige Veranstalter, mit denen ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe (sog-event) teilweise extrem unsachlich eingedroschen wird, und hier Warteschlangen auf der Strecke problemlos akzeptiert werden. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass Duisburg schon so einen Kultstatus erlangt hat, dass alles akzeptiert wird, wenn man nur dabeisein darf (ist ja offensichtlich auch nicht so einfach, einen Startplatz zu bekommen).


----------



## sinusitis (14. Oktober 2010)

bjanbi schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon mehrfach damit geliebäugelt in Duisburg als Einzelfahrer an den Start zu gehen. Dass daraus noch nichts geworden ist, liegt vor allem an dem für mich nicht optimalen Termin (z. Bsp. nur 2 Wochen vor der 24h-WM). Wenn ich jetzt aber höre, dass sich in jeder Runde vor der Treppe Warteschlangen bilden, bin ich ganz froh, dort nicht gefahren zu sein. Ich kann diejenigen, die davon genervt sind nur zu gut verstehen. Die Veranstaltung gibt es doch schon eine ganze Weile. Lernen die Veranstalter nicht dazu, oder ist diese Warte-Vesperschlange sogar gewollt und stellt das besondere der so beliebten Veranstaltung dar? Geht mir hier wirklich nicht darum dumm zu kritisieren, aber ich stelle doch fest, dass auf einige Veranstalter, mit denen ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe (sog-event) teilweise extrem unsachlich eingedroschen wird, und hier Warteschlangen auf der Strecke problemlos akzeptiert werden. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass Duisburg schon so einen Kultstatus erlangt hat, dass alles akzeptiert wird, wenn man nur dabeisein darf (ist ja offensichtlich auch nicht so einfach, einen Startplatz zu bekommen).



Eine 24 Stunden Weltmeisterschaft ??????? Kann ich auf der Seite des UCI oder BDR gar nicht finden. Oder habe ich da nicht richtig nschgeschaut.
Wo soll denn das Event stattfinden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. Oktober 2010)

es gibt keine offizielle wm die unter dem dach der uci stattfindet!

http://www.sogevents.de/


----------



## sinusitis (15. Oktober 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> es gibt keine offizielle wm die unter dem dach der uci stattfindet!
> 
> http://www.sogevents.de/



Das ist ja interessant das eine Agentur eine Weltmeisterschaft ausrichtet, die noch nicht einmal in der Lage ist einen Marathon wie den in München richtig auszuschildern sodaß sich fast alle verfahren. Vielleicht wird es sogar die erste 36 Stunden WM


----------



## wogru (15. Oktober 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> es gibt keine offizielle wm die unter dem dach der uci stattfindet!
> 
> http://www.sogevents.de/



Wenn sie nicht offiziell ist kann sie doch jeder machen. 

Zur Treppe in Duisburg: Nachdem sie überbaut wurde dieses Jahr kann man sie tatsächlich im nächsten jahr auch raus lassen !! 
Ideal wäre es aber tatsächlich wenn der Verpflegungsstand an der Wartezone bei der Treppe wäre, dann kann man die ZEit wenigstens sinnvoll nutzen.


----------



## wowaki (15. Oktober 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Zur Treppe in Duisburg: Nachdem sie überbaut wurde dieses Jahr kann man sie tatsächlich im nächsten jahr auch raus lassen !!



Was sagt eigentlich Skyder dazu? Haben die "Treppengegner" ihn schon mal zu diesem Thema schriftlich angefragt? Es wäre doch ganz interessant zu erfahren, ob hier in der Streckenführung eine Änderung geplant ist. Man könnte sich dann vielleicht einiges an Spekulation und Diskussion ersparen.


----------



## keep_rolling (15. Oktober 2010)

... am einfachsten ist doch, die obere Metalltreppe auch zu überbauen. Dann kann man direkt durchfahren, es gibt keine Warteschlangen mehr und es kommt wieder etwas mehr MTB Feeling auf 

Helmut


----------



## md-hammer (15. Oktober 2010)

keep_rolling schrieb:


> ... am einfachsten ist doch, die obere Metalltreppe auch zu überbauen. Dann kann man direkt durchfahren, es gibt keine Warteschlangen mehr und es kommt wieder etwas mehr MTB Feeling auf
> 
> Helmut



Das Schauspiel würde ich mir gerne anschauen wenn die ganzen Leute oben versuchen auf die überbaute Stahltreppe zu kommen. Viele haben ja schon Probleme die 90 Grad Kurve tragend ohne Sturz zu überstehen.
Die kleine Abfahrt oben auf dem Damm ist trotz Auswaschungen wieder prima zu fahren. Ebenfalls könnte man noch ein paar kleinere steile Dammabfahrten in die Strecke einbauen.


----------



## keep_rolling (15. Oktober 2010)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Das Schauspiel würde ich mir gerne anschauen wenn die ganzen Leute oben versuchen auf die überbaute Stahltreppe zu kommen. Viele haben ja schon Probleme die 90 Grad Kurve tragend ohne Sturz zu überstehen.
> (...)



.. darum kümmern wir uns dann 2012


----------



## bjanbi (15. Oktober 2010)

sinusitis schrieb:


> Eine 24 Stunden Weltmeisterschaft ??????? Kann ich auf der Seite des UCI oder BDR gar nicht finden. Oder habe ich da nicht richtig nschgeschaut.
> Wo soll denn das Event stattfinden ?



Ne, findest Du auch nicht beim UCI. Wahrscheinlich deshalb nicht, weil sich diese Institution, gelinde gesagt, nicht gerade durch auffallenden Innovationsgeist auszeichnet. So war es Anfang der 90er Jahre auch, als die UCI und der BDR den aufkommenden Trend komplett verschlafen hatten. Und wenn es damals nicht "inoffizielle" Meisterschaften gegeben hätte (an denen im übrigen deutlich mehr Teilnehmer am Start waren, als bei den heute offiziellen), hätte es das Biken vielleicht auch nicht bis zu olympischen Ehren gebracht.
Ich sehe das so: Solange es keine offzielle WM gibt, ist es doch besser, dass es eine inoffizielle WM gibt als gar keine.
Und alle, die immer noch nicht überzeugt sind, möchten sich doch mal vor Augen halten, dass auch der Ironman auf Hawaii nur eine inoffizielle WM ist; dennoch ist es der Traum eines jeden Triathleten, dort zu starten oder sogar zu gewinnen. Damit will ich aber nicht sagen, dass das für die 24h-WM in Sulzbach-Rosenberg gleichermaßen gilt.


----------



## exto (15. Oktober 2010)

Übrigens findet, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, grad relativ aktuell eine 24Std WM in Australien statt ...


----------



## Mishima (15. Oktober 2010)

@bjanbi
mittlerweise ist Hawaii offiziell die Weltmeisterschaft im Ultra- aber wenn man sich anschaut wie Geldgierig die sind (Verlosung für circa 90 Plätze bei etwa 15000 Teilnehmern, Vorkasse, oder Extremsponsoring mit dem man neuerdings auch einen Startplatz belegen kann)- Dem WTC geht es nur ums Geld, das hat man schon früh erkannt, als (das heilige ROTH ) gegen Frankfurt verkauft wurde und man aus glaube 8 die jetzt (ü20) IRONMAN machte - und dort (Hawaii)beschwert sich NIEMAND über die Streckenführung 
Bestes Beispiel waren die Langdistanz WM im Tri in NIZZA und keiner wollte hin-hat niemanden interessiert wer dort gewonnen hatte (auch bitter, off. Weltmeister und keiner nimmte es zur Kenntnis)

Trotzdem würde Ich gerne in Hawaii und Duisburg starten  (außerdem gibt es dann auch keinen Terminüberschnitt 

@exto
weiss nicht mehr wo es steht hier im IBC- aber jemand hatte mal die WM´s des Jahres aufgezählt, es waren 3 oder 4 

Da war FINALE 2008 klüger- Intergalaktischen Meisterschaften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (15. Oktober 2010)

In Finale würde ich ja auch gern mal an den Start gehen. Da gibt's aber meines Wissens keine total bekloppten, die Stundenlang vor AC/DC Schalltürmen rumhüpfen und die Fahrer den Berg raufschreien 

Na ja, egal. 2011 ist sowieso erst mal rennfreies Jahr und danach mal seh'n, was noch kommt. Auf jeden Fall hab ich mir vorgenommen, bis 2014 noch ein bisschen was mitzunehmen und dann direkt vor'm 50ten noch'n richtig dickes Ding rauszuhauen, bevor ich die Rennerei dann aufgebe. Da wird Finale sicher dabei sein...


----------



## manuel e. (17. Oktober 2010)

hy!!

Nunja, auf den Medallien der 24h WM in der Maxhütte war allerdings das UCI Abzeichen aufgedruckt. Also muss das ganze wohl irgendwie "offiziell" gewesen sein. 

Ich finde das Ganze aber irgendwie hier im flaschen thread. Es driftet schonwieder ziemlich ab wie die anderen Duisburg-thread`s.

Gruss Manuel.


----------



## Schwitte (24. Oktober 2010)

_Hi Leutz,_

_mal wieder zurück zum Thema 24h Duisburg.  _

_So verkehrt finde ich das zeitige Anmelden und  zeitnahe Geldabkassieren nicht. Über die Höhe kann man sich streiten, dass  Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis sollte schon stimmen....und da bin ich nicht mehr  restlos von überzeugt._

_Warum ich die zeitige Anmeldung/Bezahlung  begrüße? Bei der Höhe des Startgeldes überlegt man sich schon etwas genauer, ob  man einfach mal ein paar Teams per N.N. parkt und den evtl. wirklich Willigen  die begehrten Plätze wegnimmt, um sie dann doch wenige Monate vor Rennstart zu  verhökern. _

_Sicherlich ist es schwierig über einen langen  Zeitraum im voraus ein Team zu planen. Bei uns und bei vielen befreundeten Teams  hat es seit 2006 immer funktioniert. Ein oder zwei Fahrer wurden evtl. mal  getauscht, mehr nicht. Somit würde ich die N.N.-Regelung definitiv verschärfen  um dieses sinnfrei 'Handtuchwerfen' von vorneherein  einzudämmen._

_Was mich am meisten stört ist der  inzwischen absolut langweilige mountainbikeunwürdige Streckenverlauf. Das die  Treppe und manch eine steile Abfahrt über die Jahre überbaut, bzw.  rausgenommen wurden - ok. Sicherheit geht vor. Aber man muss die Leute doch  nicht ein paar Kurven über einen eben staubigen Platz radeln lassen, wie in 2010  geschehen, um auf Streckenlänge zu kommen. Wie arm ist das denn? Ok, der  Landschaftspark hat geografisch gesehen nicht allzu viele Highlites zu bieten.  Gemessen am Startgeld und dem inzwischen erlangten Bekanntheitsgrad könnte man  mal langsam welche schaffen! _

_Das alte Stahlwerk gibt einem Mountainbiker,  mal abgesehen von der Kulisse, jetzt nicht wirklich viel. Die Veranstaltung wird  sich sicherlich noch über Jahre ihre Freunde und somit volle Startfelder finden.  Warum nicht die Qualität der Strecke verbessern?_

_Warum nicht mal nach der Abfahrt auf den  besagten Platz mit dem sinnfreien Streckenverlauf aus 2010 , bestehend aus zwei  Kurven, mal ein paar schöne große langgezogene Wellen eingebaut (aufgeschüttet)  kombiniert mit anliegerähnlichen überhöhten Kurven? Da kommt jede Mutti drüber,  hat aber hinterher ein Grinsen in den Backen. _
_Es würden sich genug freiwillige Helfer mit  entsprechendem Gerät finden, die ehrenamtlich für ein wenig mehr Qualität im  Streckenverlauf sorgen würden, da bin ich mir sicher. Wir wären die  Ersten...._

_Ich sehe ein das man nicht den halben  Landschaftspark für ein 24h-Rennen umgraben kann. Gemessen am Startgeld würden  ein paar vernünftige Schmankerln dem Event echt gut tun. Die Rennradstrecke aus  2010 war an Langeweile kaum noch zu überbieten, trotzdem waren einige Hackerln  drinnen. Die hätte man mit wenig Aufwand deutlich aufwerten und somit  auch entschärfen können._

_Es brauch meiner Meinung nach keine  zusätzlichen halsbrecherischen Abfahrten, dass funktioniert bei dem  buntgemischten Starterfeld nicht, aber ein wenig Detailarbeit am Streckenverlauf  wären das erhöhte Startgeld definitiv wert. _

Gruß  Schwitte


----------



## CC-Freak (26. Oktober 2010)

Schwitte schrieb:


> _Hi Leutz,_
> 
> _mal wieder zurück zum Thema 24h Duisburg.  _
> 
> ...



Bin ganz deiner Meinung.
Es wäre gut wenn du das als Feedback an [email protected] sendest.


----------



## Wave (26. Oktober 2010)

Hey Schwitte!
Selten so einen guten und konstruktiven Beitrag zum Thema gelesen. 
Schließe mich meinem Vorredner 1 zu 1 an..... [email protected]


----------



## ebay (26. Oktober 2010)

Schwitte schrieb:


> _Hi Leutz,_
> 
> _mal wieder zurück zum Thema 24h Duisburg.  _
> 
> ...




Bis auf den Punkt mit der sehr frühen Anmeldung und Bezahlung (die frühzeitige Anmeldung mit der direkten Konto Abbuchung ist einfach nur dreist), kann ich dir auch nur vollkommen zustimmen!!!

Man könnte aus dem Rennen soooo viel machen. Aber dafür muss der Veranstalter einfach auch mal was machen und das tut er eben nicht. 

Es gibt auf dem Gelände mehrere sehr große Hallen. Eine Halle (bekannt aus dem T-Mobile Playground Mountainbike Event und diversen Produktionen von Kino und Fernsehfilmen) ist wirklich super groß und hoch. Dort könnte man super die Fahrer (die derzeit nicht im Rennen sind), die Betreuer und die Zuschauer bespaßen und gleichzeitig die Strecke mit ein paar Rampen und Schleifen durch die Halle führen. So etwas kommt immer absolut super an. Gleichzeitig würden dort auch alle Fahrer die gerade nicht im Rennen sind bei Regen ihren Spaß haben. Zusätzlich könnte man in dieser Riesenhalle auch eine extra Betreuerzone einrichten, wo sich die Einzel und Zweier Teams durch ihre Betreuer und das Veranstalter Team versorgen lassen könnten. 

Ich bin einige Jahre nicht mehr beim BlackForestMarathon in Kirchzarten gewesen. Kann mich aber erinnern dass die Strecke dort vor Jahren auch immer durch das Festzelt verlief. Das war immer super für Fahrer und Zuschauer. 

Zur Strecke wurde ja hier schon einiges geschrieben. Da kann man auch so viel verbessern. 

Stattdessen müssen wir immer von den Top Neuigkeiten in den Skyder Interviews hören, wo dann Worte fallen wie "Fun Module" und eine "Gastro Meile". Die "Fun Module" sind dann eine Mini Hüpfburg für Kinder, die an jedem SPD und CDU Fest jedes Wochenende zu finden ist und die Gastro Meile sind ein Döner und ein Pizza Anhänger, der keinen Platz mehr auf der örtlichen Kirmes bekommen hat. 

Das Beste war ja noch, als sich der "Döner Mann" so sehr über den schlechten Umsatz aufgeregt hat, dass er mitten in der Nacht während des Rennens den Platz mit seinem Döner Anhänger über die offizielle Rennstrecke verlassen hat. 


Ich möchte noch einmal betonen dass ich/wir das Rennen hier absolut nicht schlecht reden möchten. Das Rennen und der Landschaftspark Duisburg sind Kult. Ich hoffe, dass es das Rennen noch viele viele Jahre geben wird. 

Nur muss der Veranstalter für das sehr hohe Startgeld einfach mehr daraus machen. 

Und genau DAS hat er nie gemacht und wird es auch nie machen. 

Wenn man sich als Veranstalter jedes Jahr nur einmal (ein paar Wochen vor dem Rennen) in Duisburg sehen lässt, dann ist das einfach zu wenig und man sieht mit wie wenig Herzblut der Veranstalter an die Sache ran geht. Man sieht doch an den Skyder Postings in diesem Forum schon, dass er wenige Tage vor dem Rennen oftmals noch nicht mal weiß wo die Strecke genau entlang führt, weil er sie sich vorher nicht genau angeschaut hat. 

Verbesserungen und neue Highlights sind oft mit Arbeit und Geld verbunden und beides möchte der derzeitige Veranstalter in Duisburg eben nicht investieren. 

Warum auch? Das GESCHÄFT läuft ja auch so....

Die beste Lösung für alle Fahrer, Teams, Sponsoren, Shops, Austeller, Zuschauer, die Stadt Duisburg, den Landschaftspark, ect. -> ein neuer Veranstalter aus der Region zusammen mit ein oder zwei guten und rennerfahrenen Mountainbike Vereinen. Genau daran wird gerade gearbeitet. 


Ich bin aber mal gespannt wie Skyder auf die E-Mail von Schwitte reagieren wird!


----------



## Dumens100 (27. Oktober 2010)

da brauchst Du keine E-Mail schicken Stephan liest hier im Forum mit er wird sich sicher auch noch dazu äußern


----------



## Schwitte (27. Oktober 2010)

Ok, 
weiß zwar nicht wer Stephan ist, würde mich aber sehr über einen konstruktiven Dialog freuen.
Das Event ist einfach zu geil, um es so dahin plätschern zu lassen.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Oktober 2010)

stephan salscheider, der chef von skyder sportpromotion.

hier im forum als skyder aktiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC-Freak (27. Oktober 2010)

dann hoffe ich, dass er sich aktiviert.


----------



## Dumens100 (27. Oktober 2010)

dann schaut doch mal wer diesen Fred eröffnet hat
auch in anderen Tehemen hat er sich zu wort gemeldet


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Oktober 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> stephan salscheider, der chef von skyder sportpromotion.
> 
> hier im forum als skyder aktiv.



ich muss mich verbessern!

hier im forum *war* er als skyder aktiv.


----------



## Cesane (27. Oktober 2010)

ebay" data-source="post: 7697158"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Man könnte aus dem Rennen soooo viel machen. Aber dafür muss der Veranstalter einfach auch mal was machen und das tut er eben nicht.



Wenn hier am Veranstalter so viel Kritik geübt wird, dann würde mich mal interessieren, warum sämtliche Startplätze für Duisburg innerhalb weniger Minuten/Stunden vergeben waren. Ich kenne sonst kein anderes Rennen, bei dem es annähernd so ist. Daraus ergibt sich doch der Umkehrschluss, dass der Veranstalter in der Vergangenheit nicht alles falsch gemacht haben kann.
Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## CC-Freak (27. Oktober 2010)

Also ich muss sagen ich habe mich auch  fÃ¼r 24h Rennen angemeldet.
Diesmal 2er Team.
Nur ich habe mir gesagt 2011 werde ich zum letzten mal am Rennen teilnehmen weil 109 â¬ pro Person schon ziemlich schmerzhaft sind. An sich ist das 24h Rennen sehr geiles Event kann man nicht mit 24h NÃ¼rburgring vergleichen. 
Aber ich selber wÃ¼nsche mir, dass vielleicht der Skyder diesmal mal mehr auf die Leute im Forum hÃ¶rt. 
Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass nicht alle Starter im Forum angemeldet sind  und nicht alle sich zum Wort melden.


----------



## Schwitte (27. Oktober 2010)

Der Veranstalter hat vieles richtig gemacht, sonst hätte das Event nicht so einen Zulauf. 
Konstruktive Kritik muss aber erlaubt sein. Mir persönlich geht es um die lieblose Streckenführen, ich bin nun mal ein Mountainbiker.....

Anstatt sich eine Staublunge von der Umkurvung irgendwelcher dubiosen Manganfelder oder sonst was zu holen, kann man definitiv die Qualität des Streckenverlaufs steigern. 
Vorschläge gibt's genug, darum geht es mir.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cesane (27. Oktober 2010)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Konstruktive Kritik muss aber erlaubt sein. Mir persönlich geht es um die lieblose Streckenführen, ich bin nun mal ein Mountainbiker.....



Keine Frage, dies kann ich nur unterstützen. Nur dürfte es zielführender sein, wenn man sich damit direkt an den Veranstalter wendet und konstruktive Kritik dort anbringt.


----------



## CC-Freak (27. Oktober 2010)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Der Veranstalter hat vieles richtig gemacht, sonst hätte das Event nicht so einen Zulauf.
> Konstruktive Kritik muss aber erlaubt sein. Mir persönlich geht es um die lieblose Streckenführen, ich bin nun mal ein Mountainbiker.....
> 
> Anstatt sich eine Staublunge von der Umkurvung irgendwelcher dubiosen Manganfelder oder sonst was zu holen, kann man definitiv die Qualität des Streckenverlaufs steigern.
> ...


Kannst du trotzem das was du ober geschrieben hast an den Skyder schicken. Mann kann ja zusätzlich auf den Topic hinweisen.


----------



## Schwitte (27. Oktober 2010)

Cesane schrieb:


> Keine Frage, dies kann ich nur unterstützen. Nur dürfte es zielführender sein, wenn man sich damit direkt an den Veranstalter wendet und konstruktive Kritik dort anbringt.



So isses!

Habe ich gemacht und auch umgehend eine ausführliche Rückantwort erhalten.  
Hätte ich jetzt unbedingt mit gerechnet, bin erst mal positiv überrascht über das ausführliche Feedback. 

Die Vorschläge sind jedenfalls zur Kenntnis genommen worden, man steht im Mailkontakt, mal schauen was letztendlich draus wird....

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## CC-Freak (27. Oktober 2010)

Schwitte schrieb:


> So isses!
> 
> Habe ich gemacht und auch umgehend eine ausführliche Rückantwort erhalten.
> Hätte ich jetzt unbedingt mit gerechnet, bin erst mal positiv überrascht über das ausführliche Feedback.
> ...



Das ist sehr gut


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Oktober 2010)

ich denke die sofortige, ausführliche rückantwort ist grund genug zu der annahme dass hier seitens des veranstalters regelmäßig mitgelesen wird.


----------



## Mishima (28. Oktober 2010)

Skyder plant ja nicht nur DUISBURG, sondern auch noch andere Events.
Jetzt stehen wohl erst mal die Läufe an (da werden die MTB Rennen wohl erst mal zurückgestellt).

Denke es wird auch nicht einfacher ein solchen Event zu veranstalten (gerade in Duisburg).

Und Anfragen sind doch bisher immer schnell beantwortet worden seitens Skyder.


----------



## Schwitte (28. Oktober 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ich denke die sofortige, ausführliche rückantwort ist grund genug zu der annahme dass hier seitens des veranstalters regelmäßig mitgelesen wird.



_Ob der Veranstalter hier noch regelmäßig mitliest......keine Ahnung. 
_
_Aktiv ist er hier wohl nicht mehr unterwegs, zumindest nicht als Skyder._

_Evtl. ists auf Dauer auch etwas mühselig, sich permanent rechtfertigen zu müssen. Man kann es nun mal nicht allen recht machen._

_Unter dem Deckmäntelchen der Anonymität in so einem Forum geht auch  schnell mal die Sachlichkeit verloren und es driftet unter die Gürtellinie ab, leider. Da hab ich dann Verständnis wenn man irgendwann mal den Kaffe auf hat._

_Trotzdem ist Skyder gefordert, er ist der Veranstalter, ausruhen auf den Lorbeeren gilt nicht. Das Event hat keinen Stillstand verdient. _

_Anstatt irgendwelchen aggressiven Dreck aus einer Bunkerdurchfahrt zu fressen, lieber etwas trailmäßiges außerhalb des Stahlwerks einbauen. Muss ja nicht gleich eine halsbrecherische Abfahrt sein, denke Skyder weiß was gemeint ist und es gibt wohl auch Anzeichen das daran gearbeitet wird._

_Der Rahmen der zu genehmigenden und machbaren Möglichkeiten sollte ausgeschöpft werden, dann bin ich auch gerne bereit ein angemessenes Startgeld zu bezahlen. Den vielen Kritikern wird so auch etwas der Nährboden entzogen, wenn sicher auch nicht allen._

_Ich freue mich auf ein geiles Event 2011, mit einer hoffentlich ansprechenden und artgerechten Streckenführung.  _

_Gruß Schwitte_


----------



## wogru (28. Oktober 2010)

was bezeichnet ihr jetzt als aktiv unterwegs ?? Ich kann skyder verstehen wenn er ein Jahr vor der Veranstaltung die Kommentare in diesem Thread nicht liest oder seinen Account gelöscht hat wenn jeder der hier postet ihm anschließend auch ncoh eine Mail schreibt, er hat ja auch noch anderes zu tun. Man mag es nicht glauben, aber vom Startgeld in Duisburg kann man kein Jahr Urlaub machen und sich auf die faule Haut legen.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (28. Oktober 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Man mag es nicht glauben, aber vom Startgeld in Duisburg kann man kein Jahr Urlaub machen und sich auf die faule Haut legen.


100  x 1500 Fahrer! Stimmt, das wird nur ein Kurzurlaub auf Sylt 
Zum Glück ist Duisburg ja nicht das einzige Event von Skyder. Ansonsten hätte ich ein Spendenkonto eingerichtet.


----------



## exto (28. Oktober 2010)

Du kriegst auf jeden Fall den goldenen Vollpfosten !

Das ist der Preis für den inhaltlich sinnfreiesten Dummpost der Seite (so far, vielleicht geht ja noch was)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ebay (28. Oktober 2010)

Cesane schrieb:


> Wenn hier am Veranstalter so viel Kritik geübt wird, dann würde mich mal interessieren, warum sämtliche Startplätze für Duisburg innerhalb weniger Minuten/Stunden vergeben waren. Ich kenne sonst kein anderes Rennen, bei dem es annähernd so ist.



Dieses Jahr war das Rennen auch nach Tagen nicht offiziell ausverkauft. Daran sieht man, dass die Leute sich schon bei dem zu hohen Startgeld zurückhalten. Komisch war in diesem Jahr auch, dass an dem Tag als groß die Werbemeldung veröffentlicht wurde, dass das Rennen wieder ausgebucht ist, danach gerade im Bereich der 8er Teams gar nicht so viele Teams gemeldet waren wie es vorher Startplätze geben sollte.
Dazu ist in den vergangenen Jahren, als der Veranstallter immer werbewirksam geschrieben hat das sein Rennen nach 30 Minuten ausgebucht war, sehr stark aufgefallen das ca. 40% aller Team- und Fahrernamen später wieder ausgetauscht wurden. Jeder kann sich seinen Teil dabei selber denken. Aber in vielen Bereichen ist es gängige Praxis Produkte künstlich knapp zu halten um den Peis und den Werbewert zu steigern.



Cesane schrieb:


> Daraus ergibt sich doch der Umkehrschluss, dass der Veranstalter in der Vergangenheit nicht alles falsch gemacht haben kann.
> Oder sehe ich das falsch?



Selbstverständlich hat der Veranstalter in der Vergangenheit nicht alles falsch gemacht. Ich denke das hat auch nie jemand behauptet. Allerdings hat er das eigentliche Mountainbike Rennen auch nie verbessert, wie hier ja gerade diskutiert wird. Ein riesen Vip Zelt für Herrn Kelly bringt dem Mountainbiker auf der Strecke und damit dem zahlenden Starter doch absolut gar nichts. 






wogru schrieb:


> Man mag es nicht glauben, aber vom Startgeld in Duisburg kann man kein Jahr Urlaub machen und sich auf die faule Haut legen.




Der Veranstalter kassiert 10 Monate vor dem Rennen etwas über 205000 Euro nur an Startgeld!!!

Also ich zum Beispiel könnte damit einige Jahre Urlaub machen.


----------



## scotty33 (30. Oktober 2010)

Schwitte schrieb:


> So isses!
> 
> Habe ich gemacht und auch umgehend eine ausführliche Rückantwort erhalten.
> Hätte ich jetzt unbedingt mit gerechnet, bin erst mal positiv überrascht über das ausführliche Feedback.
> ...



   große hoffnung


----------



## wogru (2. November 2010)

ebay" data-source="post: 7703490"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> ...
> Der Veranstalter kassiert 10 Monate vor dem Rennen etwas über 205000 Euro nur an Startgeld!!!
> 
> Also ich zum Beispiel könnte damit einige Jahre Urlaub machen.


Wie ich vermute seid ihr alle insolvente Ex-Ich-AG-Vorständler, die jetzt für einen Euro auf den Straßen das Laub zusammen fegen dürft. 
Stimmt für 205.000 Euro kann ich auch ein Jahr Urlaub machen, wird zwar knapp, aber mit ein paar Einschränkungen geht es. 
Mit nur einem Angestellten funktioniert eure engstirnige Denkweise schon nicht mehr und Skyder hat mehr als einen Angestellten, wenigstens sehe ich bei den verschiedenen Veranstaltungen immer die gleichen Leute.

Neid ist ja was schönes und vor allen Dingen wohl typisch deutsch !! Also ich freue mich wenn Skyder und alle die für ihn arbeiten vor ihren 50. Geburtstag durch unsere Startgebühren reich geworden sind. Wenn es so einfach wäre gäbe es jedes Wochenende irgendwo ein 24h-Rennen.


----------



## gunka (2. November 2010)

Als wenn skyder Angestellte hätte....... Aber sonst gehts noch wogru, oder?


----------



## Jäggi (2. November 2010)

An alle Nasenbären, die anderen hier öffentlich unlautere oder gar kriminelle Absichten unterstellen - halte Euch mal bitte gepflegt zurück - das ist völlig unangemessen!


----------



## ebay (3. November 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Wie ich vermute seid ihr alle insolvente Ex-Ich-AG-Vorständler, die jetzt für einen Euro auf den Straßen das Laub zusammen fegen dürft.
> Stimmt für 205.000 Euro kann ich auch ein Jahr Urlaub machen, wird zwar knapp, aber mit ein paar Einschränkungen geht es.
> Mit nur einem Angestellten funktioniert eure engstirnige Denkweise schon nicht mehr und Skyder hat mehr als einen Angestellten, wenigstens sehe ich bei den verschiedenen Veranstaltungen immer die gleichen Leute.
> 
> Neid ist ja was schönes und vor allen Dingen wohl typisch deutsch !! Also ich freue mich wenn Skyder und alle die für ihn arbeiten vor ihren 50. Geburtstag durch unsere Startgebühren reich geworden sind. Wenn es so einfach wäre gäbe es jedes Wochenende irgendwo ein 24h-Rennen.



Ich finde es immer wieder sehr peinlich, wenn Leute keine Argumente mehr haben und dann beleidiegend werden, falsche Tatsachen behaupten und einfach nur noch wirres Zeug schreiben. Weil ihnen sonst nichts mehr einfällt!

Das gilt damit auch ganz besonders für dich wogru!!! 

Wenn es für dich knapp wird mit 205.000 Euro ein Jahr Urlaub zu machen, dann kann ich dir nicht helfen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dies für 99,99% der Leute in diesem Forum gar kein Problem ist. Das geht sogar wenn wirklich mehrere Angestellte vorhanden wären. 

Wenn die Firma Sykder an einem Renntag einem Helfer ein paar Euro in die Hand drückt, dann wirst Du diese Personen doch nicht als feste Mitarbeiter bezeichnen. Oder? Ich könnte jetzt auch beleidigend auf deine wirtschaftlichen Kenntnisse eingehen, was ich aber nicht mache! 

Dazu hast gerade Du wohl hier in diesem Thread etwas NICHT verstanden. Es geht nicht darum welche Person oder welche Firma wie reicht wird. Wenn ich oder mein Umfeld damit ein Problem hätte, dann würde ich keine Microsoft Produkte kaufen und verwenden und wahrscheinlich dürfte ich dann auch nicht mehr mein Auto tanken. Nein, es geht darum das hier viel Geld für eine Leistung kassiert wird, die nicht im geringsten Vergleich zu den Kosten steht. Aber an einer Änderung wird ja schon aktiv gearbeitet. 

Solltest Du weiter mit mir in diesem Thread diskutrieren wollen. Dann bitte auf einer sachlichen Ebene mit sachlichen Argumenten. 




Jäggi schrieb:


> An alle Nasenbären, die anderen hier öffentlich unlautere oder gar kriminelle Absichten unterstellen - halte Euch mal bitte gepflegt zurück - das ist völlig unangemessen!



Ich möchte ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass ich hier niemals einer Person oder einer Firma unlautere und gar kriminelle Absichten unterstellt habe. Alle meine Argumente sind für jeden der sich bemüht direkt einsehbar und sehr einfach überprüfbar. Die Ansprechpartner bei der Stadt Duisburg geben jedem Bürger Infos. 


Das man mit 205.000 Euro gut ein Jahr schönsten Urlaub verbringen kann, dass wird niemand abstreiten können. Allerdings ist der Begriff mit den 205.000 Euro und dem Urlaub in diesem Forum nicht von mir, sondern von wogru aufgegriffen worden.


----------



## wowaki (3. November 2010)

ebay" data-source="post: 7719043"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Nein, es geht darum das hier viel Geld fÃ¼r eine Leistung kassiert wird, die nicht im geringsten Vergleich zu den Kosten steht.



Mich wÃ¼rde mal interessieren, was Du als "Kostenpositionen" fÃ¼r so eine Veranstaltung veranschlagen wÃ¼rdest, damit mal deutlich wird, von was Du in Deiner Kalkulation ausgehst.

ebay" data-source="post: 7719043"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Aber an einer Ãnderung wird ja schon aktiv gearbeitet.



Kann es sein, dass Du aus Eigeninteresse so massiv gegen den derzeitigen Veranstalter argumentierst oder wie ist Deine Aussage zu interpretieren? 

ebay" data-source="post: 7719043"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Die Ansprechpartner bei der Stadt Duisburg geben jedem BÃ¼rger Infos.



So wie ich es kenne, werden zwischen Veranstalter und Stadtverwaltung fÃ¼r solche Events VertrÃ¤ge abgeschlossen, die Ã¼blicherweise fÃ¼r die Ãffentlichkeit nicht zugÃ¤nglich sind. Willst Du hier also ernsthaft behaupten, dass Bedienstete der Stadt Duisburg aus VertrÃ¤gen zwischen GeschÃ¤ftspartnern Internas ausplaudern und an die Ãffentlichkeit weitergeben? 

ebay" data-source="post: 7719043"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Das man mit 205.000 Euro gut ein Jahr schÃ¶nsten Urlaub verbringen kann, dass wird niemand abstreiten kÃ¶nnen.



Es ist aber hoffentlich jedem klar, dass es sich bei den 205.000,- â¬ um Einnahmen/Umsatz und keinen Gewinn nach Steuern handelt. Es ist somit fÃ¼r mich Ã¤uÃerst fragwÃ¼rdig, mit solchen Zahlen zu argumentieren.
Der effektive Gewinn, der nach Abzug sÃ¤mtlicher Kosten und Steuern bei so einer Veranstaltung tatsÃ¤chlich Ã¼brig bleibt, ist erheblich geringer.


----------



## exto (3. November 2010)

Wär's nicht irgendwie total sinnvoll und schön, wenn jeder einfach Fahrrad fahren würde?

Einfach dort, wo's ihm am besten passt? 

Wenn's denn unbedingt Rennen sein sollen, findet man im www deutlich mehr der verschiedensten Veranstaltungen, als ein normalsterblicher Mensch in seinem Leben bestreiten kann.

Mir kommt das Ganze hier ein bisschen vor, wie das jahreszeitlich gespiegelte und auf den Radsport übertragene Sommerloch in der politischen Diskussion: Sinnlos, fruchtlos, populistisch...


----------



## wogru (4. November 2010)

ebay" data-source="post: 7719043"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder sehr peinlich, wenn Leute keine Argumente mehr haben und dann beleidiegend werden, falsche Tatsachen behaupten und einfach nur noch wirres Zeug schreiben. Weil ihnen sonst nichts mehr einfällt!
> 
> Das gilt damit auch ganz besonders für dich wogru!!!


Den Schuh ziehe ich mir gerne an, du darfst aber nicht vergessen dabei in den Spiegel zu sehen, dann wirst du sehen das ich nicht alleine bin.
Ach ja, ich habe hier durch meine Äußerung alle beleidigt die sich beleidigt fühlen wollen.

ebay" data-source="post: 7719043"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Wenn es für dich knapp wird mit 205.000 Euro ein Jahr Urlaub zu machen, dann kann ich dir nicht helfen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dies für 99,99% der Leute in diesem Forum gar kein Problem ist. Das geht sogar wenn wirklich mehrere Angestellte vorhanden wären.


hast du schon einmal ein Jahr Urlaub gemacht? Der durchschnittsangestellte hat man so grob 30 Tage Urlaub, den Rest bezahlt sein Arbeitgeber nicht mehr. D.h. alles muss selber bezahlt werden, Krankenkasse, Rentenversicherung usw. und das zu 100% ohne Arbeitgeberanteil, da werden 205.000  schon mal kanpp um davon schön Urlaub zu machen.

ebay" data-source="post: 7719043"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Wenn die Firma Sykder an einem Renntag einem Helfer ein paar Euro in die Hand drückt, dann wirst Du diese Personen doch nicht als feste Mitarbeiter bezeichnen. Oder? Ich könnte jetzt auch beleidigend auf deine wirtschaftlichen Kenntnisse eingehen, was ich aber nicht mache!


Helfer bezeichne ich nicht als feste Mitarbeiter, ich glaube aber kaum das ein Helfer nach Dubai fliegt um dort für ein paar Euro Streckensicherung zu betreiben. Als Skyder in Dubai das 24h-Rennen veranstaltet hat habe ich komischerweise eine handvoll dieser Helfer dort gesehen, übrigens die gleichen wie in Lofer oder Albstadt. Scheinbar gibt es doch Angestellte bei Skyder.

ebay" data-source="post: 7719043"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Dazu hast gerade Du wohl hier in diesem Thread etwas NICHT verstanden. Es geht nicht darum welche Person oder welche Firma wie reicht wird. Wenn ich oder mein Umfeld damit ein Problem hätte, dann würde ich keine Microsoft Produkte kaufen und verwenden und wahrscheinlich dürfte ich dann auch nicht mehr mein Auto tanken. Nein, es geht darum das hier viel Geld für eine Leistung kassiert wird, die nicht im geringsten Vergleich zu den Kosten steht. Aber an einer Änderung wird ja schon aktiv gearbeitet.


wenn es so wäre dürfte man ja nicht einmal in Deutschland wohnen. Dann hätte keiner ein Iphone oder Ipod, niemand würde Audi fahren usw. Ich finde die Startgebühren im Verhältnis zu der Leistung auch etwas hoch und solange es bezahlt wird, niemand wird gezwungen mitzufahren. Jeder kann sich 2 Wochen vor der Veranstaltung anmelden. Den Preis bestimmt die Nachfrage. Und was die Vorauszahlung angeht, ich glaube keiner hier legt 100 Euro so gewinnbringend an das ihn der Verlust von den Zinsen weh tut.

ebay" data-source="post: 7719043"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Solltest Du weiter mit mir in diesem Thread diskutrieren wollen. Dann bitte auf einer sachlichen Ebene mit sachlichen Argumenten.


Das sachliche scheinst du ja zu ignorieren.

@ Exto: Es lebe das Winterloch !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (4. November 2010)

...so ebay, jetzt du wieder


----------



## ebay (4. November 2010)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> ...so ebay, jetzt du wieder



Sehr gerne. Ich habe im Moment wenig Zeit. Allerdings möchte ich gerne eingehend und sachlich zur den Postings von wowaki und Exto stellung nehmen. Dazu morgen mehr. 

Wenn mir aber eine 41 jährige Person wie wogru schreibt, dass er von 205.000 Euro nicht 1 Jahr Urlaub machen kann, dann möchte ich mit dieser Person nicht weiter diskutieren. Dazu versucht er diese Diskussion ja immer wieder auf eine lächerliche und beleidigende Ebene zu ziehen, weil er der Diskussion und den Argumenten nicht gewachsen ist. Er liegt dann wohl nicht auf meiner Ebene. Ich bitte das zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Boono (5. November 2010)

ebay" data-source="post: 7724364"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Sehr gerne. Ich habe im Moment wenig Zeit. Allerdings möchte ich gerne eingehend und sachlich zur den Postings von wowaki und Exto stellung nehmen. Dazu morgen mehr.
> 
> Wenn mir aber eine 41 jährige Person wie wogru schreibt, dass er von 205.000 Euro nicht 1 Jahr Urlaub machen kann, dann möchte ich mit dieser Person nicht weiter diskutieren. Dazu versucht er diese Diskussion ja immer wieder auf eine lächerliche und beleidigende Ebene zu ziehen, weil er der Diskussion und den Argumenten nicht gewachsen ist. Er liegt dann wohl nicht auf meiner Ebene. Ich bitte das zu akzeptieren.



Ich möchte mich gar nicht weiter zu den 205.000 Euro äußern, denn diese Zahl entbehrt jeder sachlichen Grundlage.


Kommen wir aber zu dem Argument, der Veranstalter kassiere für eine Leistung einen unangemessen hohen Preis.
Nun handelt es sich doch bei der Gebotenen Leistung zweifelsohne um ein "Luxusprodukt", welches in keinsterweise existenziell ist. Glücklicherweise leben wir aber doch im System der freien Marktwirtschaft, in welchem in den allermeisten Fällen die Nachfrage das Angebot bestimmt. Solange es genug Leute gibt die bereit sind für das Rennen etwas mehr als 100 Euro zu bezahlen kann der Preis nicht "zu viel" sein. Wäre es so einfach ein 24 Stundenrennen mit sämtlichen Genehmigungen, Verträgen,Absicherung etc. auf die Beine zu stellen und dies in einem betriebswirtschaftlich sinnvollen Rahmen, zu günstigeren Konditionen so wäre doch garantiert schon ein anderer auf die Idee gekommen ein ähnliches Rennen auszurichten.
Um es nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit zu sagen, es kann in diesem System keinen zu hohen Preis für eine Leistung/ein Produkt geben, welche/s nicht existenzielle Bedeutung hat.
Falls du aber in der Lage bist die 24 Stunden von Duisburg in konkurrenzfähigem Rahmen auszurichten, so ist es doch dir überlassen dein Produkt anzubieten, so werden wir dann alle relativ schnell sehen, was an den bis jetzt noch leeren Worthülsen ala "Aber an einer Änderung wird ja schon aktiv gearbeitet. " tatsächlich dran ist.
Sollten die leeren Worthülsen aber tatsächlich leer bleiben, solltest du dir vielleicht einmal überlegen, etwas weniger komplexe Dinge organisieren zu wollen. Das ist jetzt nichtmal als Beleidigung zu verstehen sonder ein simpler Tipp.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## manuel e. (5. November 2010)

Moin!!
Ich verstehe diese ganze Diskussion nicht. Das eine Jahr wird über die Treppe lamentiert, das andere Jahr sind die Startgelder der topper.

Wem das Startgeld zu hoch ist, der soll doch einfach wegbleiben. Wenn ich mir mal so vor´s Auge führe, was ich für den einen oder anderen Marathon schon an Startgeld zahle oder ganz zu schweigen von Rennradstartgeldern. Ausserdem ist das Ganze ein Saisonhöhepunkt und das kann schonmal seinen Preis haben.

So, weitermeckern.

Gruss Manuel.


----------



## wogru (5. November 2010)

manuel e. schrieb:


> Moin!!
> Ich verstehe diese ganze Diskussion nicht. Das eine Jahr wird über die Treppe lamentiert, das andere Jahr sind die Startgelder der topper.
> 
> Wem das Startgeld zu hoch ist, der soll doch einfach wegbleiben. Wenn ich mir mal so vor´s Auge führe, was ich für den einen oder anderen Marathon schon an Startgeld zahle oder ganz zu schweigen von Rennradstartgeldern. Ausserdem ist das Ganze ein Saisonhöhepunkt und das kann schonmal seinen Preis haben.
> ...


Nö, ich meckere nicht mehr, ich dir nur zustimmen kann. Wenn ich ans Startgeld für "Rund um Köln" denke ... ca. 3 Stunden Fahrzeit für 60,-, wenn ich das Hochrechne auf 24h wären das 240,-  und die gebotene Leistung ist noch minimaler als die von Skyder.

Leider darf ich mit ebay nicht weiter diskutieren da ich wohl "einige Ebenen höher liege" als er.


----------



## wowaki (5. November 2010)

manuel e. schrieb:


> Wem das Startgeld zu hoch ist, der soll doch einfach wegbleiben.





Wenn man das Haar in der Suppe sucht, kann man bei jeder Veranstaltung irgend etwas finden, das einem nicht passt (Streckenführung, Streckenabsicherung, Kosten, Verpflegung, Wartezeiten bei der Anmeldung und, und, und ...). Vielleicht liegt es in der Natur des Menschen, dass man immer nur das negative sieht bevor man das positive erkennt.

Gott sei Dank ist es so, dass jeder für sich frei entscheiden kann, ob und wann er wo teilnehmen will oder nicht.

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf meine erste Duisburg-Teilnahme und lasse mir diese Vorfreude auch durch niemanden vermiesen.

Wie hat *exto* so treffend geschrieben:
"Wär's nicht irgendwie total sinnvoll und schön, wenn jeder einfach Fahrrad fahren würde?"

Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klmp77 (9. November 2010)

Gibt es Interessenten für einen Startplatz als 4er-Team?


----------



## hdamok (16. November 2010)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> ...so ebay, jetzt du wieder



2011 zieh ich dich sowas von ab 
@ Koni natürlich


----------



## Twenty-1 (17. November 2010)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Gibt es Interessenten für einen Startplatz als 4er-Team?



ja... wieso fragst Du? Hast Du einen abzugeben?


Ich bin bis jetzt auch zwei mal mitgefahren und habe auch durch Veranstaltungen anderer Sportarten (Windsurfen, Marathon, etc.) Unterschiede der Angebote und der Preise festgestellt. Aber auch ich kann mich nur anschließen... es ist jedem selbst überlassen, ob er/sie (wir müssen hier ja politisch korrekt bleiben  ) teilnimmt oder eben auch nicht. Es ist zweifelsohne ein Saisonhöhepunkt... aber Höhepunkte finden sich auch woanders und sind bei jedem anders definiert.

Also... einfach mal 'ne Runde Radfahren... soll ja bekanntlich Körper und Geist beflügeln


----------



## KONI-DU (17. November 2010)

hdamok schrieb:


> 2011 zieh ich dich sowas von ab
> @ Koni natürlich



...am Ende kackt die Ente


----------



## BjöRRn (18. November 2010)

hdamok schrieb:


> 2011 zieh ich dich sowas von ab
> @ Koni natürlich



Ich zieh mit


----------



## wogru (18. November 2010)

wenn ihr so viel Power fürs Ziehen habt, gegen Ende des Rennens dürft ihr mich auch ziehen


----------



## Twenty-1 (18. November 2010)

da hier ja schon bereits die ersten startplätze vergeben werden... wer hat lust auf ein 4er team? definitv keine top-10-platzierung... versprochen


----------



## Schwitte (12. Mai 2011)

*hochschieb*

Und....gibt's schon irgendwelche Neuigkeiten, z.B. Streckenverlauf 2011 oder so?
So langsam müsste sich doch etwas tun....ist ja nix los hier oder bin ich etwa im falschen Thread?

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Dumens100 (12. Mai 2011)

wenns nee neue Strecke gibt wird dies erst kurz vorm Rennen bekannt gegeben


----------



## Schwitte (12. Mai 2011)

Also wie jedes Jahr. Schaaaade.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (12. Mai 2011)

genau


----------



## wogru (12. Mai 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> *hochschieb*
> 
> Und....gibt's schon irgendwelche Neuigkeiten, z.B. Streckenverlauf 2011 oder so?
> So langsam müsste sich doch etwas tun....ist ja nix los hier oder bin ich etwa im falschen Thread?
> ...



Kannst dich ja nach den Gefahren der Todestreppe und der optimalen Reifenwahl erkundigen, dann geht hier bestimmt der Punk ab


----------



## CC-Freak (12. Mai 2011)

Also ich finde die Treppe soll raus man kommt ja am ende nicht über den Geländer oder wird da eine Rampe drüber gebaut zum Dropen.


----------



## Schwitte (12. Mai 2011)

Den optimalen Reifen habe ich schon.....aber wehe ihr macht Regen! *grins*
Die Strecke 2011 soll doch etwas länger werden, dachte man weiß schon genaueres.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## wogru (12. Mai 2011)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Treppe soll raus man kommt ja am ende nicht über den Geländer oder wird da eine Rampe drüber gebaut zum Dropen.



Das Geländer am Ende der Treppe bleibt auch während des Rennens und der Chickenway wird abgeschafft. nur wer über das Geländer springen kann darf eine weitere Runde fahren


----------



## yellow-faggin (12. Mai 2011)

Also das was ich gehört habe sieht folgendermaßen aus,
Treppe wird es noch geben, wahrscheinlich aber als Tragesektion und um das Starterfeld ein wenig zu entzerren wird die Strecke auf ca. 9km verlängert.
Wo genau war noch nicht klar, aber wahrscheinlich im östlichen Teil der Strecke!


----------



## Schwitte (13. Mai 2011)

Das die Strecke verlängert werden soll, war schon länger im Gespräch. Dachte es gibt schon ein paar detallierte Infos.

Muss doch wissen, ob noch mehr Rennradstrecke für die reinen Tempobolzer dazu kommt, oder evtl. doch etwas für uns trailverliebte Mountainbiker. Nicht das wir uns noch falsch vorbereiten....(war jetzt nicht wirklich ernst gemeint).

Lassen wir uns also überraschen.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Bazooka (13. Mai 2011)

Ich wundere mich auch, dass in dem Fred hier so wenig los ist!?

Ich wollte zwar nicht teilnehmen, aber zumindest mit dem Rad hinfahren und dem ganzen als Zuschauer beiwohnen...

Keine News zum Thema?


----------



## Schwitte (13. Mai 2011)

Bazooka schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich auch, dass in dem Fred hier so wenig los ist!?
> Keine News zum Thema?




  Evtl. weil es unter "Anmeldestart 2011" läuft. 
  Sollte man zu gegebener Zeit evtl. mal einen eigen Thread eröffnen. Hier verirren sich wohl wenige hin. 


  Gruß Schwitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md-hammer (16. Mai 2011)

Die Strecke wird tatsächlich verlängert. Wir haben dem Veranstalter ein paar Vorschläge gemacht, wobei ein kleiner Streckenabschnitt noch mal begutachtet werden muß wenn es langanhaltend geregnet hat. Dieser kleine Abschnitt befindet sich in der Nähe des großen Parkplatzes. Da man dort noch nie gefahren ist, weiß man auch nicht so genau wie das Geläuf nach ein paar Tagen Regen aussieht. 

Sehr wahrscheinlich ist es, das noch 2 etwas längere Streckenabschnitte auf den Deichen hinzukommen um das Feld etwas zu entzerren. Sollten alle Vorschläge übernommen werden, dann hätte die Strecke etwa eine Länge von knapp 9,1 Kilometern.

Aber alle Angaben von mir kommen ohne Gewähr Entscheiden wird letztendlich der Veranstalter. Wer weiß was unsere liebe Stadtspitze sich noch für Überaschungen bezüglich der Sicherheit einfallen läßt.

Gruß Michael


----------



## exto (16. Mai 2011)

Rennpause während des Schichtwechsels der Duisburger Polizerei


----------



## md-hammer (16. Mai 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Rennpause während des Schichtwechsels der Duisburger Polizerei



Zum Beispiel. Du glaubst überhaupt nicht, was in unserer Stadt los ist. Es ist ein absolutes Trauerspiel. Jede Veranstaltung kommt zigmal auf den Prüfstand. Aber den Vogel schießt unsere Stadt mit dem Empfang des MSV Duisburg am kommenden Sonntag nach dem Pokalfinale in Berlin ab. Bei einer Ankunft am Duisburger Hauptbahnhof kann man für die Sicherheit nicht garantieren. Stattdessen soll die Mannschaft in Oberhausen aussteigen und von dort mit einem Autocorso Richtung Duisburg fahren. Dann sollen sie den Autocorso doch direkt in Gelsenkirchen machen. Wie armselig. 
Ich habe das geschrieben um einmal zu Veranschaulichen was hier los ist. Wenn die Strecke viel schwieriger gemacht wird, wenn das überhaupt geht, und es kommt aufgrund dieser Tatsache zu vielen schweren Unfällen, dann kann man davon ausgehen das unsere Stadtoberen sich wieder Aufspielen werden.


----------

